# Hooked up w/ some drunk chick Monday Night.



## simpsonsverytall

picked her up from some party.

She sat up front. OK... All lovey-dovey. Arm around her, and boom, took it from there

was honestly shocked. 1st pax I've ever even went beyond a hug with


----------



## StraightoutofCottleville

simpsonsverytall said:


> picked her up from some party.
> 
> She sat up front. OK... All lovey-dovey. Arm around her, and boom, took it from there
> 
> was honestly shocked. 1st pax I've ever even went beyond a hug with


Hey simpsonsverytall, what are you doing? You should be reported and banned from Uber (or any other ride sharing platform) for unprofessional behavior with a passenger! Seriously, is it worth tarnishing all ride for hire drivers reputations for a little thrill ride?


----------



## Telsa33

simpsonsverytall said:


> picked her up from some party.
> 
> She sat up front. OK... All lovey-dovey. Arm around her, and boom, took it from there
> 
> was honestly shocked. 1st pax I've ever even went beyond a hug with


not only should you be fired you could be sued for sexual harassment, people like you or what give Uber a bad name do us all a favor quit before you're fired or sued


----------



## MarcG

and then coming here to brag about it.


----------



## wk1102

simpsonsverytall said:


> picked her up from some party.
> 
> She sat up front. OK... All lovey-dovey. Arm around her, and boom, took it from there
> 
> was honestly shocked. 1st pax I've ever even went beyond a hug with


Get ready for the bashing....



Telsa33 said:


> people like you or what give Uber a bad name


Oh, Uber did a good job of that all by themselves . ..


----------



## leroy jenkins

Not worth the random chance the chick is some nut, has regrets the next day and for whatever reason makes a rape accusation on a 911 call.

but to each his own.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

Whoa, we aren't DOCTORS. 
It's ok to date passengers.



StraightoutofCottleville said:


> Hey simpsonsverytall, what are you doing? You should be reported and banned from Uber (or any other ride sharing platform) for unprofessional behavior with a passenger! Seriously, is it worth tarnishing all ride for hire drivers reputations for a little thrill ride?


----------



## Greguzzi

Enjoy your AIDS.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

wk1102 said:


> Get ready for the bashing....


backlash and *jealousy *on a message board for drivers


----------



## darkshy77

No cam never happen!!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow

If I was going to pick up on a woman I would make sure to have the trip completed and certainly wouldn't go further than asking for a number.


----------



## TheWanderer

simpsonsverytall said:


> backlash and *jealousy *on a message board for drivers


That is considered rape, you know that right? Hopefully she doesn't go to the police. You might have a defense if you were drunk as well when you did it.


----------



## anteetr

TheWanderer said:


> That is considered rape, you know that right? Hopefully she doesn't go to the police. You might have a defense if you were drunk as well when you did it.


If I were him I wouldn't lose too much sleep over it


----------



## BbKtKeanu

Just be careful. It would suck to get banned because of a he said she said situation and even if you did nothing wrong and she initiated I'm pretty sure Uber would side with her.


----------



## BurgerTiime

Wait till she comes back with child support papers and a warrant for your DNA. She knows exactly who you are now. Your motto, "Uber for life!" Will take on a whole new meaning, LOL!$


----------



## anteetr

BbKtKeanu said:


> Just be careful. It would suck to get banned because of a he said she said situation and even if you did nothing wrong and she initiated I'm pretty sure Uber would side with her.


Easy as it is, not worth losing my job over.


----------



## Red Leader

Good for you. Did you go back for seconds?


----------



## Uberselectmafiakiller

chris1966 said:


> Not Good.


Sooo good!! Keep it up let's start a new company rides for anal


----------



## Uberselectmafiakiller

StraightoutofCottleville said:


> Hey simpsonsverytall, what are you doing? You should be reported and banned from Uber (or any other ride sharing platform) for unprofessional behavior with a passenger! Seriously, is it worth tarnishing all ride for hire drivers reputations for a little thrill ride?


Of course it is loser since there won't be drivers in 3-5 more years when autonomous takes. Get laid now only benefit to this entire job.


----------



## CO_Cowboy

Think I hear a troll...
Please mates, don't waste your good advice on someone...
A) Just looking for attention.
2) (even if he did) isn't going to listen away.


----------



## freddieman

i would like to hear more of the story. why u guys bashing the OP so bad. its his choice. would u rather hear a story about the neverending cheap uber pax that doesn't tip?


----------



## KaIee

simpsonsverytall said:


> picked her up from some party.
> 
> She sat up front. OK... All lovey-dovey. Arm around her, and boom, took it from there
> 
> was honestly shocked. 1st pax I've ever even went beyond a hug with


Hmmmm. Something wrong here.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

simpsonsverytall said:


> picked her up from some party.
> 
> She sat up front. OK... All lovey-dovey. Arm around her, and boom, took it from there
> 
> was honestly shocked. 1st pax I've ever even went beyond a hug with


Did she scream "Oh Uber driver, Oh Uber driver"?


----------



## TheWanderer

What is wrong about it? I have been invited up a couple times by a drunk girl and a few guys. Obviously I did not go up cause it is illegal and ethically wrong, it does happen, especially when there is alcohol. Even if he was not an uber driver and he said he hooked up with a super drunk girl at a party it still would be both illegal and ethically wrong.


----------



## MSUGrad9902

chris1966 said:


> You see, someone who is buzzed or drunk (same thing) can not consent to sex (even if not a minor), which means rape.


This is not true.


----------



## KaIee

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Did she scream "Oh Uber driver, Oh Uber driver"?


Now THAT'S funny!
Uber drivers - every woman's secret fantasy. lol


----------



## PTUber

TheWanderer said:


> That is considered rape, you know that right? Hopefully she doesn't go to the police. You might have a defense if you were drunk as well when you did it.


Why in the world would this be considered rape?


----------



## Abraxas79

MarcG said:


> and then coming here to brag about it.


Do you believe everything people post in the forum ? Anyways, anyone foolish enough to get involved sexually with a PAX whilst working will fall on their own sword sooner or later.


----------



## TheWanderer

PTUber said:


> Why in the world would this be considered rape?


He said she was drunk. Having sex with a drunk person is considered rape.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

MSUGrad9902 said:


> This is not true.


thank you. "Buzzed" is a word that generally means "moderate intoxication and euphoria resulting from the first 1-3 drinks". 
social lubricant, dancing etc... etc... 
"drunk" generally means you got buzzed, then you kept drinking a moderate-heavy amount, and now your system is greatly depressed.

only place that "buzzed" = "drunk" is in drunk driving commercials


----------



## MSUGrad9902

simpsonsverytall said:


> thank you. "Buzzed" is a word that generally means "moderate intoxication and euphoria resulting from the first 1-3 drinks".
> social lubricant, dancing etc... etc...
> "drunk" generally means you got buzzed, then you kept drinking a moderate-heavy amount, and now your system is greatly depressed.
> 
> only place that "buzzed" = "drunk" is in drunk driving commercials


Still not a good idea tho.


----------



## anteetr

simpsonsverytall said:


> thank you. "Buzzed" is a word that generally means "moderate intoxication and euphoria resulting from the first 1-3 drinks".
> social lubricant, dancing etc... etc...
> "drunk" generally means you got buzzed, then you kept drinking a moderate-heavy amount, and now your system is greatly depressed.
> 
> only place that "buzzed" = "drunk" is in drunk driving commercials


Or the twilight zone that is California. There's a big difference between a girl being socially lubricated after a few drinks and acting on some tingles and getting taken advantage of while blacked out and/or passed out.


----------



## steveK2016

StraightoutofCottleville said:


> Hey simpsonsverytall, what are you doing? You should be reported and banned from Uber (or any other ride sharing platform) for unprofessional behavior with a passenger! Seriously, is it worth tarnishing all ride for hire drivers reputations for a little thrill ride?


It is really any different than a Barista at Starbucks going out with a customer? A waitress who decides to have drinks after work with someone she served earlier in the night?

The only issue is the fear of being accused on rape or unwanted advances by the pax since it's usually a 1 on 1 scenario without any witnesses to the pax willingness and eagerness to hook up.

But it's certainly nothing knew that someone who serviced a customer ends up going out with that customer. If he has a dash cam showing she was a willing participant, I honestly don't think it's as black and white as simpsonsverytall having to be deactivated from Uber...


----------



## Uberyouber

Was she fat or ugly? I have only pick up 3 goodlooking single girls in about 500 trips... very sad....


----------



## wk1102

TheWanderer said:


> He said she was drunk. Having sex with a drunk person is considered rape.


So, every woman I've picked up in a bar and had sex with who was intoxicated I raped?

My god man, how do I deal with the guilt?


----------



## Lionslover

wk1102 said:


> So, every woman I've picked up in a bar and had sex with who was intoxicated I raped?
> 
> My god man, how do I deal with the guilt?


----------



## anteetr

Uberyouber said:


> Was she fat or ugly? I have only pick up 3 goodlooking single girls in about 500 trips... very sad....


You clearly don't work the bar crowd much


----------



## wk1102

Lionslover said:


> View attachment 92782


Intoxicated is not the same as incapacitated.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

wk1102 said:


> So, every woman I've picked up in a bar and had sex with who was intoxicated I raped?
> 
> My god man, how do I deal with the guilt?


Welcome to 2017. 
People are actually afraid of hooking up with someone who has had a few drinks.

Political correctness taken to EXTREMES vs. a 'straw man'

everyone would agree that raping a blackout-drunk girl is wrong/rape/a crime.

Somehow in this world that we live in, a girl who has been drinking alcohol is suddenly =equal to= 'blackout-drunk'


----------



## Blackout 702

chris1966 said:


> Ok, so why are we bashing the OP. I can only speak for myself.
> 
> I have an 18 year old daughter. I know what I did when I was 18 (drinking and partying), so I put the uber rider app in her phone and told her, If there is ever a time you might decide to have a few drinks to see what it feels like, you call me, and if I can't get you, you call an Uber and you will not be in trouble.
> 
> You see, someone who is buzzed or drunk (same thing) can not consent to sex (even if not a minor), which means rape. I encourage my daughter to use Uber if she drinks, and then I hear stories like the OP's story.
> 
> This is why I feel the OP needs a good bashing.
> 
> Just my humble opinion.


Hey dad, I have some tough news for you. If your 18-year-old daughter has a drink or two and then decides to sleep with a guy that she just met, she didn't get raped. She made a decision that adults are allowed to make. Get over it.

What does it say about your daughter that she might sleep with any random guy that she meets after drinking a couple of beers, causing you to rely on a $5 service provided by a guy that she is also willing to sleep with in order to protect her from her own decisions that you happen to disagree with?


----------



## anteetr

Uberyouber said:


> Nope. Not worth it. Picking up 25 drunks hoping to find one drunk girl to get a bj. Not a good ROI...


True, but my days of chasing skirts are over. It's a shame Uber wasn't around 10 years ago.

Thing is if you don't mind drunks (and I actually enjoy them so long as they're not vomiting) they're the loosest with the green paper. I'm about my money and that's the ROI I'm looking for.


----------



## Uberyouber

#baylorfootball


----------



## anteetr

simpsonsverytall said:


> Welcome to 2017.
> People are actually afraid of hooking up with someone who has had a few drinks.
> 
> Political correctness taken to EXTREMES vs. a 'straw man'
> 
> everyone would agree that raping a blackout-drunk girl is wrong/rape/a crime.
> 
> Somehow in this world that we live in, a girl who has been drinking alcohol is suddenly =equal to= 'blackout-drunk'


Seriously. If that's the standard how many women are married to their rapists and don't even realize it? If that's the standard maybe we should close all the bars and nightclubs as they're public nuisances that facilitate the epidemic of rape that is happening when men are taken by the hand to ladies rooms at clubs nationwide every Saturday night. Perhaps we should ban alcohol entirely while we're at it to protect m'ladies from themselves.

This thinking comes from a position of white knights thinking women arent capable of making their own choices and accepting responsibility for the consequences of those choices; so they need big daddy government to save them from themselves. It's extremely sexist and condescending imho.


----------



## Blackcab

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Still not a good idea tho.


Have any of you ever been to a club or bar. You guys drive every weekend and forgot what happens in these places. You have a few drinks dance and try to meet someone. Nice to be young and single. What if op turned off his app and took the girl to Starbucks or Dennys and back to his place. Is that illegal.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Here's the solution lol

YES to SEX by Safe Sex Consent Inc.
https://appsto.re/us/8vpH-.i


----------



## FITS

MSUGrad9902 said:


> This is not true.


Really? So you can have sex with a drunk girl and she can't accuse you of rape? I guess that guy at my college won't be spending time in jail. (Plot twist: He in prison.)


----------



## Lionslover

wk1102 said:


> Intoxicated is not the same as incapacitated.


I know that sexy.


----------



## wk1102

FITS said:


> Really? So you can have sex with a drunk girl and she can't accuse you of rape? I guess that guy at my college won't be spending time in jail. (Plot twist: He in prison.)


Anyone can accuse a person of anything.

There's more to the story of your college classmate then she had a few drinks, consented to sex and regretted it so she claimed rape. You know it and I know it.

Incapacitated and drunk are not the same thing. a hundred pounds girl with 2-3 drinks in her is legally drunk. A 100 pound girl with 12-13 drinks is, most likely, incapacitated.

Geez people, let's use some common sense.


----------



## anteetr

wk1102 said:


> Anyone can accuse a person of anything.
> 
> There's more to the story of your college classmate then she had a few drinks, consented to sex and regretted it so she claimed rape. You know it and I know it.
> 
> Incapacitated and drunk are not the same thing. a hundred pounds girl with 2-3 drinks in her is legally drunk. A 100 pound girl with 12-13 drinks is, most likely, incapacitated.
> 
> Geez people, let's use some common sense.


And if on some outside chance that really is all there is to it, people get wrongly convicted of crimes they didn't commit all the time. There are lots of innocent people in prison (though the vast majority belong there).

Every time you hook up you buys yer ticket and takes yer chances whether she's been drinking or not. Beats the alternative.


----------



## FITS

wk1102 said:


> Anyone can accuse a person of anything.
> 
> There's more to the story of your college classmate then she had a few drinks, consented to sex and regretted it so she claimed rape. You know it and I know it.
> 
> Incapacitated and drunk are not the same thing. a hundred pounds girl with 2-3 drinks in her is legally drunk. A 100 pound girl with 12-13 drinks is, most likely, incapacitated.
> 
> Geez people, let's use some common sense.


Yes, there more to the story. The guy was accuse of rape twice and even admit to it.


----------



## FITS

wk1102 said:


> Anyone can accuse a person of anything.
> 
> There's more to the story of your college classmate then she had a few drinks, consented to sex and regretted it so she claimed rape. You know it and I know it.
> 
> Incapacitated and drunk are not the same thing. a hundred pounds girl with 2-3 drinks in her is legally drunk. A 100 pound girl with 12-13 drinks is, most likely, incapacitated.
> 
> Geez people, let's use some common sense.





FITS said:


> Yes, there more to the story. The guy was accuse of rape twice and even admit to it.


See I know, but u didn't. Doesn't hurt anyone to ask question.


----------



## steveK2016

FITS said:


> Really? So you can have sex with a drunk girl and she can't accuse you of rape? I guess that guy at my college won't be spending time in jail. (Plot twist: He in prison.)


All of those cases of College Guys going to jail for drunken rape, the girl was unconscious drunk. Having a few beers doesn't make you incapacitated enough to not be able to consent... at least in most common sense states...


----------



## wk1102

FITS said:


> See I know, but u didn't. Doesn't hurt anyone to ask question.


I knew there had to be more to the story. I knew because her being drunk and having sex does not mean she was raped.

If this was the case people could beat duis or any other crime they are charged with byou claiming to be drunk. If I am held responsible for illegal actions I do while I'm drunk, I can consent to sex while drunk.

Now, if someone is truly incapacitated, then no, they can not consent and should be locked up. Big difference.


----------



## FITS

wk1102 said:


> I knew there had to be more to the story. I knew because her being drunk and having sex does not mean she was raped.
> 
> If this was the case people could beat duis or any other crime they are charged with byou claiming to be drunk. If I am held responsible for illegal actions I do while I'm drunk, I can consent to sex while drunk.
> 
> Now, if someone is truly incapacitated, then no, they can not consent and should be locked up. Big difference.


Dude calm down. There isn't more to this story. Both girl was drunk, he wasn't, happen on different day. The guy was accuse of rape, admit to raping then end up in prison.

Someone who is drunk cannot give consent.

Do you even know how many report I have to help process while I was in the Army? Too many. It the same story, She was drunk and he wasn't. Even if she give him consent while she was drunk, guess what happen to him? Guy end up in prison. Same thing happen in the civilian world. I'm just gonna leave it at that. If u so much think that you won't go to jail while having sex with a drunk girl than try it out. See what happen once she accuse you of rape.


----------



## UberBastid

TheWanderer said:


> He said she was drunk. Having sex with a drunk person is considered rape.


In California, and especially in the People's Republic of San Francisco (where this poster is) it is illegal. The whining liberals here don't take responsibility for their actions, and sex (especially heterosexual sex) is automatically presumed to be rape. It is up to the accused to prove his innocence.


----------



## wk1102

FITS said:


> Dude calm down.


I am clam, very. What makes you think otherwise ?



FITS said:


> Someone who is drunk cannot give consent.


This is a very broad statement and untrue. At 100 lbs a woman is legally drunk with less than 2 drinks in an hour, 2. I'm fact, after one drink her BAC is .07, .08 is legally drunk in all 50 states.

You are wrong, being drunk does not mean one cannot give consent. One can be too drunk to give consent, in one is incapacitated. I'm not sure that we are in disagreement, I think we are defining drunk differently.



FITS said:


> If u so much think that you won't go to jail while having sex with a drunk girl than try it out.


She'd have to be pretty drunk to want to have sex w/me... :/ plusmy wife would kill me.

Look, I'm not saying that taking advantage of an intoxicated woman is the right thing to do, I just saying it's not rape.

There is a huge difference between drunk and incapacitated.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

used a condom

could not find the condom wrapper until the next day

(on floor next to back seat)



BurgerTiime said:


> Wait till she comes back with child support papers and a warrant for your DNA. She knows exactly who you are now. Your motto, "Uber for life!" Will take on a whole new meaning, LOL!$


----------



## wk1102

UberBastid said:


> In California, and especially in the People's Republic of San Francisco (where this poster is) it is illegal. The whining liberals here don't take responsibility for their actions, and sex (especially heterosexual sex) is automatically presumed to be rape. It is up to the accused to prove his innocence.


The law uses the phrase, incapacitated by drugs or alcohol, and it is a CA state law not a SF law.

It's absolutely ridiculous to say I can be held accountable for a crime I commit while drunk but I cannot give consent for sex while drunk.

I am not a lawyer and I could make this case.


----------



## UberBastid

wk1102 said:


> The law uses the phrase, incapacitated by drugs or alcohol, and it is a CA state law not a SF law.
> 
> It's absolutely ridiculous to say I can be held accountable for a crime I commit while drunk but I cannot give consent for sex while drunk.
> 
> I am not a lawyer and I could make this case.


I said, "In California, but especially in SF ..." Yes. It's a Cali law. But laws are ENFORCED by local District Atty's. And the interpretation of the word 'incapacitated' is subject to the whims and morals of the local citizens. A white, hetro male has NO chance with these kind of charges in SF. Believe it. 
And "ridiculous" is the norm in SF. You will lose this argument in front of a jury of your 'peers' in San Francisco. Logic left the city a long time ago.


----------



## FITS

wk1102 said:


> I just saying it's not rape.


Lol. Trying telling that to the judge/jury. I'm sure they will get a good laugh out of it. RIP.


----------



## wk1102

UberBastid said:


> Logic left the city a long time ago.


Unfortunately this is true for a lot of the country



UberBastid said:


> I said, "In California, but especially in SF ..." Yes. It's a Cali law.


Yes, you did, my apologies . my kids got home from school and they can be quite the distraction.

They would still have to prove the victim was incapacitated. It's not just under the influence. Now I get that this may be much easier to do in SF, and anyone accused and convicted, even when later overturned, will have their life ruined. Even a false accusation can have horrible life long affects.

It's sad when ridiculous becomes the norm....


----------



## Red Leader

FITS said:


> Really? So you can have sex with a drunk girl and she can't accuse you of rape? I guess that guy at my college won't be spending time in jail. (Plot twist: He in prison.)


Identify him and the jurisdiction he was convicted in. We can research and publish his case right here.


----------



## Red Leader

Know what happens in San Francisco every weekend? Tens of thousands of women go out and get drunk and screw. 

Know what doesn't happen every morning after? Tens of thousands of women calling the police and claiming rape.

People forget the first two things you actually need to make a rape case. Well...to even make a rape charge.


----------



## TheWanderer

Red Leader said:


> Know what happens in San Francisco every weekend? Tens of thousands of women go out and get drunk and screw.
> 
> Know what doesn't happen every morning after? Tens of thousands of women calling the police and claiming rape.
> 
> People forget the first two things you actually need to make a rape case. Well...to even make a rape charge.


I am assuming they wake up and realize what they had done, the next thing that happens... Uber of shame.


----------



## darkshy77

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Did she scream "Oh Uber driver, Oh Uber driver"?


O uber man o uber man


----------



## simpsonsverytall

Is this bad?


----------



## simpsonsverytall

Does Uber read uberpeople.net ?


----------



## Strange Fruit

I thought _I_ really hated life. Until I see page 1 of this thread and realize......what is wrong with you people?! Someone shares their good night and the anti-lifers dominate the response. Thank you redleader & mafiakiller for not "tarnishing all ride for hire drivers reputations" for being life-haters.


----------



## TheWanderer

simpsonsverytall said:


> Is this bad?


Are you trolling or is that real?
If that is real, then yes it is bad. Something happened. There are a lot of reasons why your account would be under investigation.


----------



## TheWanderer

simpsonsverytall said:


> Does Uber read uberpeople.net ?


Why wouldn't they? Free information on drivers.


----------



## frank33062

I luv drunk girls. If there was no liquor I'd be a virgin. Most of us wouldn't even be alive if mom was a sober nice girl. I say thanks tequila, she's ready to go. I video first a consent statement, they are really funny.


----------



## Strange Fruit

simpsonsverytall said:


> Does Uber read uberpeople.net ?


Probably a coincidence. Check your documents. Either way, if it's not, you were just incredibly unlucky, not wrong. If I die today in a crash, it doesn't mean I shouldn't have been working. But they said yr account needs attention, not "you've been deactivated for inappropriate behavior" or whatever. Last I checked, people are free to enjoy each other all they want. I'm sure 80% of all spontaneous hook up occur while drunk (and females are free to do what they want too, and free to live with their regrets like _people_ do #womenareactualpeopletoo). Calling that rape is just childish. And pretending like most women are evil, as page 1 of this thread suggests, is childish too. Have you people met any actual women? Like the rest of us, if they do something they wake up saying "oh no" to, they call their friends and say "omg, do u know what I did last night". They don't all tell police lies to destroy someone's life. That _can _happen, but living in fear of what a relative few people have done is pathetic.


----------



## TheWanderer

Strange Fruit said:


> Probably a coincidence. Check your documents. Either way, if it's not, you were just incredibly unlucky, not wrong. If I die today in a crash, it doesn't mean I shouldn't have been working. But they said yr account needs attention, not "you've been deactivated for inappropriate behavior" or whatever. Last I checked, people are free to enjoy each other all they want. I'm sure 80% of all spontaneous hook up occur while drunk (and females are free to do what they want too, and free to live with their regrets like _people_ do #womenareactualpeopletoo). Calling that rape is just childish. And pretending like most women are evil, as page 1 of this thread suggests, is childish too. Have you people met any actual women? Like the rest of us, if they do something they wake up saying "oh no" to, they call their friends and say "omg, do u know what I did last night". They don't all tell police lies to destroy someone's life. That _can _happen, but living in fear of what a relative few people have done is pathetic.


I have gotten the same message from uber before I got deactivated for a high cancellation rate. It is not just documents. It is anything. I mean if he had sex with that girl in the last couple days, then I would be worried.

To the OP, when did you hook up with the pax? What is your cancellation rate? Do you get flagged for safety often, if so, then what happened in the past few days that could have been flagged for dangerous driving?
It most likely is not though cause you mentioned it on here.
I doubt it is because of the hooking up with pax. You may not realize it but it happens more often you think. I have talked to multiple drivers who have hooked up with pax, and nothing happened. I doubt it was because of that particular incident, but at this time I would consider contacting uber first about why your account is suspended. When mine was I contacted them immediately and they told me why I was suspended.


----------



## Red Leader

TheWanderer said:


> I am assuming they wake up and realize what they had done, the next thing that happens... Uber of shame.


Lol


----------



## UberBastid

leroy jenkins said:


> Not worth the random chance the chick is some nut, has regrets the next day and for whatever reason makes a rape accusation on a 911 call. but to each his own.


They are my own. I am a hetero male ... so ... it's what I have to deal with.
I can't help it. I was born that way. Male, hetero.

Had a conversation with my 15 y.o. grandson the other day. Explained the obvious (to me) but not to someone as young as him. Went like this:
Females be crazy.
When they hit about 13 they get BAT SHIT crazy. Lasts for about ten years. 
Then they come out of it, a little bit. They are just ... crazy. Peaks every thirty days or so. 
Then, they hit about 40 and they go completely OFF THE RAILS, for about ten years.
If you make it through all that ... they are much easier to be around when they hit about 60.
Those first 60 years are Hell. And ya just don't know what they gunna do.


----------



## darkshy77

wk1102 said:


> The law uses the phrase, incapacitated by drugs or alcohol, and it is a CA state law not a SF law.
> 
> It's absolutely ridiculous to say I can be held accountable for a crime I commit while drunk but I cannot give consent for sex while drunk.
> 
> I am not a lawyer and I could make this case.


Most states have this type of law.


----------



## Lionslover

Blackout 702 said:


> Hey dad, I have some tough news for you. If your 18-year-old daughter has a drink or two and then decides to sleep with a guy that she just met, she didn't get raped. She made a decision that adults are allowed to make. Get over it.
> 
> What does it say about your daughter that she might sleep with any random guy that she meets after drinking a couple of beers, causing you to rely on a $5 service provided by a guy that she is also willing to sleep with in order to protect her from her own decisions that you happen to disagree with?


The point is you should not take advantage ofa drunk woman,dont tell me that their isn't a difference.ive had hot women in my car that day the craziest things and are very flirty,but if they were sober they probably wouldn't even say hi to me.have some morals and try to be a good human being.i guess that's too much to ask of most people.


----------



## Blackout 702

chris1966 said:


> Well... I just realized the maturity of this place.
> 
> I was just making a point that if my daughter did decide to get drunk (which, believe it or not, she hasn't had a drink yet), that I would want her to have a safe ride home.
> 
> Instead, just comments here "that it was my daughter he nailed".
> 
> Obviously, some of you are not parents.
> 
> I will take the Uber app off her phone. Even though I drive for Uber, I don't feel safe with the drivers Uber has been hiring.
> 
> I'm not going to try and have a internet arguement in this forum in regards to comments about my daughter. Nobody ever wins, and it's a useless waste of time.
> 
> Good riddance and good luck with Uber


You're deleting her Uber app and you don't feel safe with the drivers that Uber has been hiring? You may have missed the part where the young woman was the one who made the pass at the driver. Are you going to remove the ability from your daughter's brain to make a pass at any guy she finds attractive and wants to fool around with. Because good luck. Sorry you're having a hard time with people pointing out that when your daughter is a legal adult she can make her own decisions.


----------



## Blackout 702

Lionslover said:


> The point is you should not take advantage ofa drunk woman,dont tell me that their isn't a difference.ive had hot women in my car that day the craziest things and are very flirty,but if they were sober they probably wouldn't even say hi to me.have some morals and try to be a good human being.i guess that's too much to ask of most people.


Good people with good morals have drinks, get loosened up, and fool around. If this is news to you then you may want to get out of the house more often.


----------



## Lionslover

Blackout 702 said:


> Good people with good morals have drinks, get loosened up, and fool around. If this is news to you then you may want to get out of the house more often.


Thanks for educating me on life.my job is to drive people around,not to look for any kind of offer to hook up with a drunk woman.i hope some riders come to this site and read these posts.im sure they will feel even more safe getting in a Uber.lol lots of you drivers honestly shouldn't be doing this job.


----------



## Blackout 702

Lionslover said:


> Thanks for educating me on life.my job is to drive people around,not to look for any kind of offer to hook up with a drunk woman.


Same here. My job is to drive people around. Hooking up I do as a hobby. And you're welcome.


----------



## Blackcab

Freddie Blimeau said:


> Now I was going to applaud you until I saw this. You did it in the car instead of going in with her? I've had a good time with a couple of my lady pax, but we're going inside. It has to be like that anyhow because of the question they ask me a lot that leads to the indecent proposal.
> 
> That's why it's always their place not mine.
> 
> GIRL'S MORNING AFTER PRAYER
> 
> I'm sorry for what I did last night,
> 'Twas the last drink that threw me.
> I want to be like I was before,
> Won't someone please unscrew me?
> 
> Bend over.
> 
> Since he did it in the car & Uber says no Close Encounters of the Best Kind during a ride, they could say he did it during a ride. This is another reason he should have gone in with her.


Wonder if he kept the meter running. No big deal, probably only cost he an extra 22 cents


----------



## Lionslover

Blackout 702 said:


> Same here. My job is to drive people around. Hooking up I do as a hobby. And you're welcome.


Great for you,you live in a great city for that.


----------



## BallerX

chris1966 said:


> Ok, so why are we bashing the OP. I can only speak for myself.
> 
> I have an 18 year old daughter. I know what I did when I was 18 (drinking and partying), so I put the uber rider app in her phone and told her, If there is ever a time you might decide to have a few drinks to see what it feels like, you call me, and if I can't get you, you call an Uber and you will not be in trouble.
> 
> You see, someone who is buzzed or drunk (same thing) can not consent to sex (even if not a minor), which means rape. I encourage my daughter to use Uber if she drinks, and then I hear stories like the OP's story.
> 
> This is why I feel the OP needs a good bashing.
> 
> Just my humble opinion.


It's not the OP or anybody else's fault if your underaged daughter gets drunk. If anybody's it's yours since you essentially gave her permission and fully enabled her to do it. Do US all a favor and be sure you also teach your daughter to take responsibility for her own actions.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

simpsonsverytall said:


> picked her up from some party.
> 
> She sat up front. OK... All lovey-dovey. Arm around her, and boom, took it from there
> 
> was honestly shocked. 1st pax I've ever even went beyond a hug with


Was she drunk?


----------



## Strange Fruit

BallerX said:


> It's not the OP or anybody else's fault if your underaged daughter gets drunk. If anybody's it's yours since you essentially gave her permission and fully enabled her to do it. Do US all a favor and be sure you also teach your daughter to take responsibility for her own actions.


And on my end, I'll make sure the court knows it's Uber's fault cuz they only allow 18 & over to have an account, so how could I have possibly guessed. 
"Oh! the rampant immaturity here" (says the totally humorless in a thread about a casual good time a couple people had). What is wrong with these people?! Is Kevin Bacon going to come save us by getting us all to allow dancing? Some of these poeple really need Kevin Bacon.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

simpsonsverytall said:


> Whoa, we aren't DOCTORS.
> It's ok to date passengers.


Are you dating her?


----------



## Strange Fruit

Steven Ambrose said:


> Was she drunk?


Was he? How often do casual hook ups not involve alcohol? In a creepy society full of joy haters, and hate mongers, we need it to shut the voice up that's always telling us why we shouldn't have any fun.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

Greguzzi said:


> Enjoy your AIDS.


One must get HIV first. Nice to see that sex education is being utilized.


----------



## Lionslover

If you guys enjoy taking advantage of women well more power to you,but like I said I just hope that the riders know about this site and read these posts.people already get concerned driving in Ubers.and some of you make all of the drivers look like animals.sad world we live in.


----------



## Strange Fruit

Steven Ambrose said:


> Are you dating her?


He's passing her around. She has a rare fetish for us, it turns out. You haven't got the pm from him yet? You'll get your turn, don't worry.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

Strange Fruit said:


> Was he? How often do casual hook ups not involve alcohol? In a creepy society full of joy haters, and hate mongers, we need it to shut the voice up that's always telling us why we shouldn't have any fun.


I would rather he answer the question first, then I will take it from there.


----------



## Strange Fruit

Lionslover said:


> If you guys enjoy taking advantage of women well more power to you,but like I said I just hope that the riders know about this site and read these posts.people already get concerned driving in Ubers.and some of you make all of the drivers look like animals.sad world we live in.


Where is the advantage taken? Cuz he didn't turn her down. It looks like she took advantage of him, since women have that greater power of having sex when they feel like it, and men are the ones typically thought to be less able to control them selves. Chivalry is a disguise for believeing woman aren't quite as smart or as human like as real humans.

I do enjoy letting women take advantage of me though. It's true.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

Strange Fruit said:


> He's passing her around. She has a rare fetish for us, it turns out. You haven't got the pm from him yet? You'll get your turn, don't worry.


That is nice..... I don't swing that way because I am gay.


----------



## Strange Fruit

Steven Ambrose said:


> I would rather he answer the question first, then I will take it from there.


I know. I couldn't help myself. I'm wondering if a bunch of married people are here just being mad they miss out on enjoying an occasional casual encounter. And they pretend like they're protecting females, who last I checked, were just as capable as males at running their own lives (not that we're all doing a great job at running our lives, but it's not like males are better at it, and females need protecting). And usually, if there is any sexual manipulation going on, any advantage taking, it's the female who has the power. Get real people. There's no such thing as a Male Fetale.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

Strange Fruit said:


> I know. I couldn't help myself. I'm wondering if a bunch of married people are here just being mad they miss out on enjoying an occasional casual encounter. And they pretend like they're protecting females, who last I checked, were just as capable as males at running their own lives (not that we're all doing a great job at running our lives, but it's not like males are better at it, and females need protecting). And usually, if there is any sexual manipulation going on, any advantage taking, it's the female who has the power. Get real people. There's no such thing as a Male Fetale.


When I drove, I was very protective of female pax in the late nights and female Uber drivers. But I also had zero motive in this.


----------



## Lionslover

Strange Fruit said:


> I know. I couldn't help myself. I'm wondering if a bunch of married people are here just being mad they miss out on enjoying an occasional casual encounter. And they pretend like they're protecting females, who last I checked, were just as capable as males at running their own lives (not that we're all doing a great job at running our lives, but it's not like males are better at it, and females need protecting). And usually, if there is any sexual manipulation going on, any advantage taking, it's the female who has the power. Get real people. There's no such thing as a Male Fetale.


Lol enjoy yourself with all you're wonderful life choices.


----------



## Strange Fruit

Steven Ambrose said:


> That is nice..... I don't swing that way because I am gay.


Lucky. You don't even know how it works then. Trust me, they have the power in the game (the females that is). There isn't a whole lot of taking advantage by males. Yes, people lie to someone who has feelings for them, to get what they want, but that's is done equally by both genders. That's not like this story where a horny girl just felt like "what the hell, I'm doing this". And all thesee bitter Uber dirvers are pretending like he took advantage of her. If males stopped shaming females for wanting to have casual sex, less of them would freak out afterward for "making a mistake". It's not a mistake, you got laid girl. Enjoy it.



Steven Ambrose said:


> When I drove, I was very protective of female pax in the late nights and female Uber drivers. But I also had zero motive in this.


I treat them like people. By driving correctly. ONe woman was telling me she got warned by Uberr cuz a driver told on her for hitting on him cuz she wanted to get laid. And we talked otherwise and hit it off for the 25 minute drive. She was feeling me out, cuz I told her how lame that was, and she ended up asking me to come have a drink with her where I was dropping her off after a work event. I was super depressed at the time and my mind wasn't very flexible, and I literally though "I can't drink, I'm working". Duh, she just told me her motives and I was too slow (I'm kinda autistic like that). Does she sound like someone who is being taken advantage of just cuz she'd been drinking? Nobody ever says that if a guy is drunk.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

Strange Fruit said:


> Lucky. You don't even know how it works then. Trust me, they have the power in the game (the females that is). There isn't a whole lot of taking advantage by males. Yes, people lie to someone who has feelings for them, to get what they want, but that's is done equally by both genders. That's not like this story where a horny girl just felt like "what the hell, I'm doing this". And all thesee bitter Uber dirvers are pretending like he took advantage of her. If males stopped shaming females for wanting to have casual sex, less of them would freak out afterward for "making a mistake". It's not a mistake, you got laid girl. Enjoy it.
> 
> I treat them like people. By driving correctly. ONe woman was telling me she got warned by Uberr cuz a driver told on her for hitting on him cuz she wanted to get laid. And we talked otherwise and hit it off for the 25 minute drive. She was feeling me out, cuz I told her how lame that was, and she ended up asking me to come have a drink with her where I was dropping her off after a work event. I was super depressed at the time and my mind wasn't very flexible, and I literally though "I can't drink, I'm working". Duh, she just told me her motives and I was too slow (I'm kinda autistic like that). Does she sound like someone who is being taken advantage of just cuz she'd been drinking? Nobody ever says that if a guy is drunk.


Just because I am gay does not mean that I have not had the chance..... Several women have tried and I shot them down with stating I am gay. Women are perceptive and they catch a hint quickly in this area. There was only one that was insistent and stating that she could "change me" and "turn me out". Like I need to be changed or turned out by the likes of her.

Unfortunately, that does not work with men. Out and proud gay paxs are fine and have self control. Bisexual and the down low crowd are different and telling them to back the hell off is never easy, but I never got involved with these guys and they are 20x more aggressive than any woman would dream of being.


----------



## anteetr

simpsonsverytall said:


> Is this bad?


Ruh roh


----------



## Donuts

How many stars did you get? Any badges?


----------



## Lionslover

Deesnuts said:


> How many stars did you get? Any badges?


Yes he will be receiving the police badge when the lady accuses him of sexual assault.


----------



## Red Leader

Steven Ambrose said:


> That is nice..... I don't swing that way because I am gay.


Mama always said.....Happy is as happy does.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

Red Leader said:


> Mama always said.....Happy is as happy does.


No, not Forrest Gump gay, I mean GAY, GAY..... like I sleep with MEN. LOL. Now, I feel like this is "The Birdcage".


----------



## Red Leader

Steven Ambrose said:


> No, not Forrest Gump gay, I mean GAY, GAY..... like I sleep with MEN. LOL. Now, I feel like this is "The Birdcage".


I know. We've had this conversation before.

I love the Birdcage. Excellent movie. I e always wanted to print out a picture of Gene Hackman in drag and get him to autograph it.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

Red Leader said:


> I know. We've had this conversation before.
> 
> I love the Birdcage. Excellent movie. I e always wanted to print out a picture of Gene Hackman in drag and get him to autograph it.


He'd probably do it. He has stated that it was one of his favorite roles.


----------



## Red Leader

Steven Ambrose said:


> He'd probably do it. He has stated that it was one of his favorite roles.


It was a great cast. I bet that movie was a blast to make.


----------



## leroy jenkins

I nearly forgot that something similar to OP happened w/a Chicago Uber driver. But for the other guy, things kinda didn't turn out so great. On the internet you're guilty until proven innocent.

http://abc7chicago.com/news/sexual-assault-charges-dropped-against-chicago-uber-driver/633645/

Monday, April 06, 2015
CHICAGO (WLS) --
Sexual assault charges were dropped against Uber driver Maxime Fohounhedo, 33, after prosecutors heard a nine-minute audio recording made the night of the alleged attack. Fohounhedo's defense attorney said the recording indicates contact between his client and a female passenger was consensual.

The 22-year-old passenger who accused Fohounhedo of sexual assault is clearly heard talking throughout the recording, according to the defense attorney. She is heard sharing information and laughing, according to the attorney, and is not asleep or blacked out as she said.

The passenger told police in November 2014 she summoned Fohounhedo for a ride through Uber X and then blacked out in the car. She told police she woke up in a Ravenswood apartment, where she was sexually assaulted......


----------



## PowersAssociates

Definitely getting deactivated for inappropriate behavior


----------



## THE MAN!

Maybe passengers will start tipping with sex? I guess better then getting screwed with no tip?


----------



## Blackout 702

You white knights and social justice warriors really come across as misogynistic and paternalistic. You claim that you want men to treat women with respect but you act like they are children who are incapable of making their own decisions.


----------



## Lionslover

Blackout 702 said:


> You white knights and social justice warriors really come across as misogynistic and paternalistic. You claim that you want men to treat women with respect but you act like they are children who are incapable of making their own decisions.


My job is a driver and babysitter,you should know what alcohol does to some of these passengers,I already have to beg them not to eat or slam my doors,but I should thing their capable of making a decision to hookup?most of them after the bar don't even know their name.


----------



## NASCAR1991

You doing it wrong hot dog.

If you want to date or see your pax again
Get their number and hang out next day, or when you not driving.


----------



## NASCAR1991

The key is to file sexual harrasment first. 
Courts are bias and will believe who ever snitched first.
Everytime i smack my pax, i report them first. Even though i started. Win all the time.
Its 12 year old playing you it at 40


----------



## TheWanderer

The OP has not post back what happened. Wonder what happened?


----------



## NASCAR1991

TheWanderer said:


> The OP has not post back what happened. Wonder what happened?


Get back to sf forum. I caught you sneaking around


----------



## KaIee

simpsonsverytall said:


> Does Uber read uberpeople.net ?


I believe Uber may own UP.net now


----------



## hangarcat

simpsonsverytall said:


> picked her up from some party.
> 
> She sat up front. OK... All lovey-dovey. Arm around her, and boom, took it from there
> 
> was honestly shocked. 1st pax I've ever even went beyond a hug with


Bad business. There *are *predators who will seduce you into stuff they can blackmail you to conceal.


----------



## phillipzx3

simpsonsverytall said:


> picked her up from some party.
> 
> She sat up front. OK... All lovey-dovey. Arm around her, and boom, took it from there
> 
> was honestly shocked. 1st pax I've ever even went beyond a hug with


She was drunk. Why are you bragging about hooking up with a drunk girl? That's like bragging that you beat up a child. Let me guess...you're actually Donald Trump using a fake name.


----------



## phillipzx3

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Did she scream "Oh Uber driver, Oh Uber driver"?


Why does the old flick "Debbie does Dallas," come to mind?

"Oh! Mr. Greenfield!"


----------



## Lionslover

phillipzx3 said:


> She was drunk. Why are you bragging about hooking up with a drunk girl? That's like bragging that you beat up a child. Let me guess...you're actually Donald Trump using a fake name.


Go trump,I'm looking forward to the next 8 years of you as president.


----------



## Blackout 702

Lionslover said:


> Go trump,I'm looking forward to the next 8 years of you as president.


So you're outraged that an adult woman can have a drink and decide to sleep with someone because that means that a man is taking advantage of her but you want eight years of a guy who grabs innocent and unsuspecting women by their genitals. I'm not sure that you've thought this one all the way through.


----------



## LuisEnrikee

Babynames.com


----------



## PCH5150

Blackout 702 said:


> So you're outraged that an adult woman can have a drink and decide to sleep with someone because that means that a man is taking advantage of her but you want eight years of a guy who grabs innocent and unsuspecting women by their genitals. I'm not sure that you've thought this one all the way through.


I'm assuming you are referring to Bill Clinton, cause he did that and more.


----------



## Blackout 702

PCH5150 said:


> I'm assuming you are referring to Bill Clinton, cause he did that and more.


No, I was referring to the man that Lionslover said he supports right after several posts claiming that men need to be more respectful of women. If your point is that Trump isn't the only horrifically misogynistic politician, congratulations on watching your first newscast.


----------



## PCH5150

Blackout 702 said:


> No, I was referring to the man that Lionslover said he supports right after several posts claiming that men need to be more respectful of women. If your point is that Trump isn't the only horrifically misogynistic politician, congratulations on watching your first newscast.


Don't get offended, just accept the correction, and sit back while our POTUS tries to fix the mess the liberals have made. (I'm not even Republican, I'm pro-choice, pro gay-equal rights, etc)


----------



## Blackout 702

PCH5150 said:


> Don't get offended, just accept the correction, and sit back while our POTUS tries to fix the mess the liberals have made. (I'm not even Republican, I'm pro-choice, pro gay-equal rights, etc)


I'm not offended and no one corrected me on anything. Thanks for your input.


----------



## PCH5150

Blackout 702 said:


> I'm not offended and no one corrected me on anything. Thanks for your input.


You are welcome (I do actually enjoy your posts)


----------



## Blackout 702

PCH5150 said:


> You are welcome (I do actually enjoy your posts)


Then you have good taste and are an excellent judge of character.


----------



## Lionslover

Blackout 702 said:


> So you're outraged that an adult woman can have a drink and decide to sleep with someone because that means that a man is taking advantage of her but you want eight years of a guy who grabs innocent and unsuspecting women by their genitals. I'm not sure that you've thought this one all the way through.


Lol no need for a long response on such an absurd comment.


----------



## Lionslover

Blackout 702 said:


> So you're outraged that an adult woman can have a drink and decide to sleep with someone because that means that a man is taking advantage of her but you want eight years of a guy who grabs innocent and unsuspecting women by their genitals. I'm not sure that you've thought this one all the way through.


Trump can grab whatever he wants as long as he continues to clean up the mess Obama did to our country for 8 years.


----------



## Blackout 702

Lionslover said:


> Lol no need for a long response on such an absurd comment.


Lol and yet you respond with nothing to say. Which is understandable.



Lionslover said:


> Trump can grab whatever he wants as long as he continues to clean up the mess Obama did to our country for 8 years.


Keep digging that hole deeper, bro. Your overwhelming respect for women is obvious.


----------



## Lionslover

Blackout 702 said:


> Lol and yet you respond with nothing to say. Which is understandable.
> 
> Keep digging that hole deeper, bro. Your overwhelming respect for women is obvious.


lol that's funny coming from a guy that picks up women from his Uber car when their drunk.and thinks that it's ok.im not sure why you keep this conversation up.some people might like you're posts,but I don't.i don't like you and it's people like you that make other Uber drivers look bad.


----------



## anteetr

Lionslover said:


> Trump can grab whatever he wants as long as he continues to clean up the mess Obama did to our country for 8 years.


Of course he can - The LET him, lolz


----------



## Blackout 702

Lionslover said:


> lol that's funny coming from a guy that picks up women from his Uber car when their drunk.and thinks that it's ok.im not sure why you keep this conversation up.some people might like you're posts,but I don't.i don't like you and it's people like you that make other Uber drivers look bad.


I never said that I do that. You misquote me (always the last refuge of the desperate), contradict yourself, and ask me why this conversation is continuing. I wonder that myself, but at least I'm consistent with my message and staying on topic. I'm sorry that you decided to make this personal. Maybe go get some fresh air.


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR

PCH5150 said:


> I'm assuming you are referring to Bill Clinton, cause he did that and more.


Not only was Bill Clinton a scum bag rapist. But Hillary allowed and covered up all his bullshit


----------



## UberBastid

The thing about Bill is that he really DID rape. 
He did things to women that they did NOT want him to do to them.
It was often not voluntary.
He didn't need to lube them up with Tequilla. He just forced himself.

OP didn't even make the first advance.
Big difference.

And Hillary did a great job of covering them up.
But then, we all know she's good at that.


----------



## Blackout 702

twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> Not only was Bill Clinton a scum bag rapist. But Hillary allowed and covered up all his bullshit


True. Politicians tend to be scumbags and sociopaths. Should make for an interesting next eight years.


----------



## Lionslover

Blackout 702 said:


> I never said that I do that. You misquote me (always the last refuge of the desperate), contradict yourself, and ask me why this conversation is continuing. I wonder that myself, but at least I'm consistent with my message and staying on topic. I'm sorry that you decided to make this personal. Maybe go get some fresh air.


8 years of a great president and a true American.


----------



## Blackout 702

Lionslover said:


> 8 years of a great president and a true American.


Oh, I agree. He is definitely a true American.


----------



## Lionslover

Freddie Blimeau said:


> The Donald gets away with it because he has money. If you have money in America, you'd be amazed at what you get away with. If you'll pay, you get to play. Can't pay? Go away.


Very true that's why clintons got away with their corruption for years.


----------



## Mean_Judge

Good job bro. ignore jealous messages from old fat ugly losers. That`s the only way to maintain 5 star rating long term !


----------



## Lionslover

Mean_Judge said:


> Good job bro. ignore jealous messages from old fat ugly losers. That`s the only way to maintain 5 star rating long term !


Lol coming from a guy that has Purim as his picture.hahaha yea please take advice from him.its always the guys that have no picture of them self that talk crap.must be just a coincidence.


----------



## Lionslover

Lionslover said:


> Lol coming from a guy that has Purim as his picture.hahaha yea please take advice from him.its always the guys that have no picture of them self that talk crap.must be just a coincidence.





Mean_Judge said:


> Good job bro. ignore jealous messages from old fat ugly losers. That`s the only way to maintain 5 star rating long term !


putin


----------



## Trafficat

My personal philosophy is never to do anything with an intoxicated person, Uber or not. Someone on this thread said 10,000 women in San Francisco get drunk and have sex and no one gets accused of rape. That's not true. Some people do get accused. Say it is just one person. So a 1 in 10,000 chance of getting accused of rape? Do you like those odds? Because I don't.



simpsonsverytall said:


> Does Uber read uberpeople.net ?


Probably.

But unless she's still sitting next to you sober right now telling you that you are awesome, I'd bet if the message is at all related to what happened, it is because the pax made a complaint to Uber directly, rather than Uber it reading here.


----------



## Blackout 702

Trafficat said:


> Someone on this thread said 10,000 women in San Francisco get drunk and have sex and no one gets accused of rape. That's not true. Some people do get accused. Say it is just one person. So a 1 in 10,000 chance of getting accused of rape? Do you like those odds?


Actually, yes. Those are great odds.


----------



## 2Peaks

You all got trolled. 

Prime evidence: if you are the type to do it then feel the need to go online to an anonymous board to brag about it, you do not wait 48 hours. (Unless you've been waiting at Free Clinic for a penicillin shot.)

Eight pages on a troll post. I feel dirty even writing this post. 

But to the Trump hater snowflakes: Haters gotta hate! And ask yourself if you believe in redemption.


----------



## Blackout 702

2Peaks said:


> You all got trolled.
> 
> Prime evidence: if you are the type to do it then feel the need to go online to an anonymous board to brag about it, you do not wait 48 hours. (Unless you've been waiting at Free Clinic for a penicillin shot.)
> 
> Eight pages on a troll post. I feel dirty even writing this post.
> 
> But to the Trump hater snowflakes: Haters gotta hate! And ask yourself if you believe in redemption.


Ah, it's all just good fun. Don't take it so seriously.


----------



## VegasR

leroy jenkins said:


> I nearly forgot that something similar to OP happened w/a Chicago Uber driver. But for the other guy, things kinda didn't turn out so great. On the internet you're guilty until proven innocent.
> 
> http://abc7chicago.com/news/sexual-assault-charges-dropped-against-chicago-uber-driver/633645/
> 
> Monday, April 06, 2015
> CHICAGO (WLS) --
> Sexual assault charges were dropped against Uber driver Maxime Fohounhedo, 33, after prosecutors heard a nine-minute audio recording made the night of the alleged attack. Fohounhedo's defense attorney said the recording indicates contact between his client and a female passenger was consensual.
> 
> The 22-year-old passenger who accused Fohounhedo of sexual assault is clearly heard talking throughout the recording, according to the defense attorney. She is heard sharing information and laughing, according to the attorney, and is not asleep or blacked out as she said.
> 
> The passenger told police in November 2014 she summoned Fohounhedo for a ride through Uber X and then blacked out in the car. She told police she woke up in a Ravenswood apartment, where she was sexually assaulted......


And she will be brought up on charges on the date of LOL.

While I tip my hat to the OP, there are some really good apps for making audio recordings. Might be useful in many other situations to0. No reason not to get one.

I think I've had a shot with 2 lady pax. I'm married so I didn't take it/am probably deluding myself.


----------



## Trafficat

Blackout 702 said:


> Actually, yes. Those are great odds.


The more times you the play the odds though, the greater your chances are of losing.

*If *the chance of losing was 1/10000, then if you played the odds 200 times you have a 1 in 50 chance:

(9999/10000)^200=.98 = Odds for not losing.


----------



## Blackout 702

Trafficat said:


> The more times you the play the odds though, the greater your chances are of losing.
> 
> *If *the chance of losing was 1/10000, then if you played the odds 200 times you have a 1 in 50 chance:
> 
> (9999/10000)^200=.98 = Odds for not losing.


And a 49 in 50 chance of winning. That does sound like a busy weekend, but then I like a good challenge.


----------



## 2Peaks

Blackout 702 said:


> Ah, it's all just good fun. Don't take it so seriously.


I know. But such posts are always to be prefaced with:

"I have read these stories in Forum for years and never thought it would happen to me. But ..... "


----------



## Blackout 702

2Peaks said:


> I know. But such posts are always to be prefaced with: "I have read these stories in Forum for years and never thought it would happen to me. But ..... "


Showing your age, bro.


----------



## HappieMommie

simpsonsverytall said:


> picked her up from some party.
> 
> She sat up front. OK... All lovey-dovey. Arm around her, and boom, took it from there
> 
> was honestly shocked. 1st pax I've ever even went beyond a hug with


Drunk equals non-consent! Rapo


----------



## JJG47

nothing like posting a confession to a crime (whether real or trolling) on a message board -- genius!


----------



## Blackcab

JJG47 said:


> nothing like posting a confession to a crime (whether real or trolling) on a message board -- genius!


Are you going to the lead the investigation


----------



## Uber Steve LV

Lionslover said:


> 8 years of a great president and a true American.


He'said not a true American, did he pay taxes on his imported wife. He imported not only 1, but 2 women, yet so much against immigrants.


----------



## Uber Steve LV

Trafficat said:


> My personal philosophy is never to do anything with an intoxicated person, Uber or not. Someone on this thread said 10,000 women in San Francisco get drunk and have sex and no one gets accused of rape. That's not true. Some people do get accused. Say it is just one person. So a 1 in 10,000 chance of getting accused of rape? Do you like those odds? Because I don't.


I love those odds, I live in Vegas, and if someone offered those odds I would lay down at least $10-20. The payoff would be a great investment.


----------



## UberBastid

Uber Steve LV said:


> I love those odds, I live in Vegas, and if someone offered those odds I would lay down at least $10-20. The payoff would be a great investment.


Only a Las Vegas cabbie would consider a bet an 'investment'.

The odds of rolling a seven on a craps table is about 17%, or 17 times out of a hundred.
Have you ever bet $20 on that? How did it work out - long term?
It is MUCH better odds than one in ten thousand.

I like to bet the pass line, with odds that depend on the point.
Then I bet the come and take odds on those.
I will sometimes place a small bet on 6 & 8.
And place a $1 two-way hard-way if the point is 2,4,6,8 or 10. (hard ways are sucker bets, but it's my way to tip 'the crew')


----------



## Tedgey

I don't much like to gamble. I just play the horses.


----------



## Trafficat

Uber Steve LV said:


> I love those odds, I live in Vegas, and if someone offered those odds I would lay down at least $10-20. The payoff would be a great investment.


Except here the minimum bet isn't $20. The minimum bet is your life as you know it. If you lose, you possibly go to prison, and when you get out not even Uber will hire you.


----------



## Red Leader

Trafficat said:


> My personal philosophy is never to do anything with an intoxicated person, Uber or not. Someone on this thread said 10,000 women in San Francisco get drunk and have sex and no one gets accused of rape. That's not true. Some people do get accused. Say it is just one person. So a 1 in 10,000 chance of getting accused of rape? Do you like those odds? Because I don't.
> 
> Probably.
> 
> But unless she's still sitting next to you sober right now telling you that you are awesome, I'd bet if the message is at all related to what happened, it is because the pax made a complaint to Uber directly, rather than Uber it reading here.


You should quote me properly......to paraphrase....

Tens of thousands of women get drunk and screw every weekend. What doesn't happen the next day is, tens of thousands of women crying rape the next day.

Some do. Hate to burst your bubble, but, it's an extremely low number. And guess what? Many of them were not drunk. Want more bad news? Most are never prosecuted simply due to lack of evidence. Many are never prosecuted simply because they don't believe the victim. They don't say that out loud. But still.....

There are 2 things you need to make a rape case. Know what they are? Remember.....you must have both. Subtract either one and you don't have a case.

Oh...and a 1 in 10,000 chance of being accused? Yup. Those are excellent odds. Considering the extremely few, of any, men that can claim that.....your odds are more like 1 in a few. Much, much worse odds. Even at that, unless you went looking for this, the odds are still overwhelmingly in your favor.


----------



## Shangsta

I guess that's one way to meet women


----------



## Uber Steve LV

Trafficat said:


> Except here the minimum bet isn't $20. The minimum bet is your life as you know it. If you lose, you possibly go to prison, and when you get out not even Uber will hire you.


I fail to see the problem with that. That's over 98% in your favor, C'mon, that's awesome.


----------



## freddieman

Uberyouber said:


> Was she fat or ugly? I have only pick up 3 goodlooking single girls in about 500 trips... very sad....


my count is at 5 out of 500......the most memorable ones at least. two of those were 9 of 10. i just think hot chics just has guys giving them rides. so its hard to get the spillover.


----------



## cakoo10

Telsa33 said:


> not only should you be fired you could be sued for sexual harassment, people like you or what give Uber a bad name do us all a favor quit before you're fired or sued


Sounds a lil jealous lol


----------



## Rittz19007

Uberyouber said:


> Was she fat or ugly? I have only pick up 3 goodlooking single girls in about 500 trips... very sad....[
> In NC all we got is hot girls using Uber Just my luck since I love the girl Im with I get tortured with giving rides to hot flirtatious girls all the time We dont make any money here But I bet Uber can recruit single drivers here Just on that platform


----------



## Rittz19007

freddieman said:


> my count is at 5 out of 500......the most memorable ones at least. two of those were 9 of 10. i just think hot chics just has guys giving them rides. so its hard to get the spillover.


In NC all we got is hot girls using Uber Just my luck since I love the girl Im with I get tortured with giving rides to hot flirtatious girls all the time We dont make any money here But I bet Uber can recruit single drivers here Just on that platform


----------



## Retired Senior

Back in the 1980s, when I was still gainfully employed and handsome, I used to attend weekly get togethers at The Westport Ct Singles Group. There were a lot of attractive, educated women who owned houses and nice cars but had no money... their spouses had divorced them and moved on. This produced some complicated feelings and desires.... Those group meetings seemed like a minefield to me. At one meeting I handed out copies of a consensual sex contract that I had written out the night before... it was an attempt to avoid any misunderstandings or legal bullshit the day after.

No one took it seriously. Some people laughed. Others said things like a contract such as that one took the romance and spontaneity out of relationships. A few thought that I was very strange (many still do! ) But threads like this one clearly illustrate the need for some sort legally acceptable protection for both parties. Perhaps some-one can devise a smart phone app that could be used to create a legal video document in which both parties state that they are legal adults entering into a casual relationship that will include forms of intoxication and may lead to consensual sex.

I don't need such a thing anymore... that ship has sailed!


----------



## tohunt4me

BurgerTiime said:


> Wait till she comes back with child support papers and a warrant for your DNA. She knows exactly who you are now. Your motto, "Uber for life!" Will take on a whole new meaning, LOL!$


Transgender don't get pregnant . . .
YET.


----------



## Xlady

Retired Senior said:


> Back in the 1980s, when I was still gainfully employed and handsome, I used to attend weekly get togethers at The Westport Ct Singles Group. There were a lot of attractive, educated women who owned houses and nice cars but had no money... their spouses had divorced them and moved on. This produced some complicated feelings and desires.... Those group meetings seemed like a minefield to me. At one meeting I handed out copies of a consensual sex contract that I had written out the night before... it was an attempt to avoid any misunderstandings or legal bullshit the day after.
> 
> No one took it seriously. Some people laughed. Others said things like a contract such as that one took the romance and spontaneity out of relationships. A few thought that I was very strange (many still do! ) But threads like this one clearly illustrate the need for some sort legally acceptable protection for both parties. Perhaps some-one can devise a smart phone app that could be used to create a legal video document in which both parties state that they are legal adults entering into a casual relationship that will include forms of intoxication and may lead to consensual sex.
> 
> I don't need such a thing anymore... that ship has sailed!


There is such a contract its called marriage


----------



## Retired Senior

Xlady said:


> There is such a contract its called marriage


You do have a point there! It is too limiting for one night stands tho....


----------



## cakoo10

Lionslover said:


> 8 years of a great president and a true American.


Deluded


----------



## Blackcab

Blackcab said:


> Are you going to the lead the investigation





cakoo10 said:


> Deluded


I agree, Obama!


----------



## Happyhead

simpsonsverytall said:


> picked her up from some party.
> 
> She sat up front. OK... All lovey-dovey. Arm around her, and boom, took it from there
> 
> was honestly shocked. 1st pax I've ever even went beyond a hug with


Do you think she would of screwed you prior to consuming any mind altering substances?? I'm thinking, probably not. Therefore, Bad choice. And then bragging that you took advantage of "some drunk chick" This thread just screams desperate idiot. If you have to take advantage of drunk vulnerable women to get laid then that's a personal problem. I would maybe give you a little bit of leeway if you're both drunk, but where you're stone-cold sober, it's pretty disgusting. You must not have any daughters


----------



## 35 sandcastles

Retired Senior said:


> Back in the 1980s, when I was still gainfully employed and handsome, I used to attend weekly get togethers at The Westport Ct Singles Group. There were a lot of attractive, educated women who owned houses and nice cars but had no money... their spouses had divorced them and moved on. This produced some complicated feelings and desires.... Those group meetings seemed like a minefield to me. At one meeting I handed out copies of a consensual sex contract that I had written out the night before... it was an attempt to avoid any misunderstandings or legal bullshit the day after.
> 
> No one took it seriously. Some people laughed. Others said things like a contract such as that one took the romance and spontaneity out of relationships. A few thought that I was very strange (many still do! ) But threads like this one clearly illustrate the need for some sort legally acceptable protection for both parties. Perhaps some-one can devise a smart phone app that could be used to create a legal video document in which both parties state that they are legal adults entering into a casual relationship that will include forms of intoxication and may lead to consensual sex.
> 
> I don't need such a thing anymore... that ship has sailed!


There's at least two dozen consent apps out there. Not sure how they'd hold up in court though. If someone is claiming to have been too drunk, seems like the app would be voided just like the regular consent


----------



## Retired Senior

35 sandcastles said:


> There's at least two dozen consent apps out there. Not sure how they'd hold up in court though. If someone is claiming to have been too drunk, seems like the app would be voided just like the regular consent


But... if on video the person appeared to be sober and spoke well, and yet 12 hours later cried that she had been too intoxicated to know what she was doing when she spoke into the video camera, wouldn't that help the accused in court? Otherwise we should ALL be able to get out of all contracts by simply saying that - despite appearances - we actually had been too intoxicated for there to have been legal consent.

While we are on the subject......

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2017/0...aing-grid7|main5|dl8|sec1_lnk3&pLid=917517123

*Researchers Think They Know Why Women Regret One-Night Stands More Than Men*
AFP/Relaxnews
Posted: 01/23/2017 9:34 am EST Updated: 01/27/2017 10:42 am EST

Although as many as 7 in 10 of us will experience a one-night stand at some point in our lives, new research from Norway suggests how women and men feel about it the morning after can vary greatly.

After a previous U.S. study found that women more often regret agreeing to a one-night stand than men, whereas men regret passing up the chance more than women, a team of researchers from the Norwegian University of Science and Technology's (NTNU) Department of Psychology along with the University of Texas at Austin, wanted to see if the same held true in Norway, a supposedly more sexually liberal and egalitarian country.

For their research the team recruited 263 male and female students aged 19 to 37 years who had all experienced at least one one-night stand.

The team found the same pattern in Norway as in the U.S., with around 35 per cent of women and only 20 per cent of men regretting the experience to some degree.

Women were also more likely to feel unhappier about the experience, with just 30 per cent of women reporting that they were happy about their most recent casual sex experience - compared to over 50 per cent of the men.

The results also showed that when it came to turning down the offer of a one night stand, nearly 80 per cent of women were happy that they had said no, however only 43 per cent of men felt the same.

When explaining possible reasons for the differences, the team suggested that it could be that women worry more and are less likely to partake in risky behaviour that men.

However this theory doesn't explain the differences in reactions after the event.

Further questioning ruled out the idea that women feel more regretful because they do not get as much sexual pleasure out of a one-night stand as men do, with the team also suggesting that pregnancy concerns, STD infections and getting a bad reputation could instead help explain the patterns.

Evolutionary psychology could also be a reason. Dr. Buss, one of the co-authors on the study, explained that, "Women and men differ fundamentally in their sexual psychology. A key limitation on men's reproductive success, historically, has been sexual access to fertile women. These evolutionary selection pressures have created a male sexual mind that is attentive to sexual opportunities."

So for men, continued researcher Professor Kennear, it's a case of quantity not quality so he can improve his reproductive success by having as many fertile mates as possible.

"Women and men differ fundamentally in their sexual psychology. A key limitation on men's reproductive success, historically, has been sexual access to fertile women."

Because women are restricted in how many children they can have, they instead go for quality over quantity to pass good genes on to their children and produce a good environment in which to raise them.

And although society, culture, and attitudes change, our basic biological function does not, with Dr. Buss adding that, "Many social scientists expect that in sexually egalitarian cultures such as Norway, these sex differences would disappear. They do not. This fact makes the findings on sex differences in sexual regret in modern Norwegian people so fascinating scientifically."

The results can be found online published in the journal Evolutionary Psychology.


----------



## Blackout 702

The jealousy and self-righteousness in this thread is hilarious. We have a duty of care? We aren't doctors and we aren't cops. Of course I do my utmost to deliver my riders safely to their destinations, but if one of them should wish to take it further once the ride is over, we're all adults.

You think bartenders don't go home with plenty of women? You sit and chat with a girl girl who, for all you know, specifically went out to have a couple of drinks and meet someone, and she meets you and she likes you so she does what adults do: she flirts, she hits on you, she makes it known that she interested and available. Congratulations my son, for today you are a man.

And the outraged dads (or SJWs who stand with the outraged dads), sorry but you are being a cliché. The angry dad who refuses to see his daughter as a human being or anything other than his little pet human. Once your daughter is of legal age, she can participate in whatever sexual shenanigans she wants, and if you had this condescending attitude the whole time she was growing up, no wonder she is now looking for a chance to finally have some fun.

Some of you really need to put on your big boy pants.


----------



## PowersAssociates

UberBastid said:


> Only a Las Vegas cabbie would consider a bet an 'investment'.
> 
> The odds of rolling a seven on a craps table is about 17%, or 17 times out of a hundred.
> Have you ever bet $20 on that? How did it work out - long term?
> It is MUCH better odds than one in ten thousand.
> 
> I like to bet the pass line, with odds that depend on the point.
> Then I bet the come and take odds on those.
> I will sometimes place a small bet on 6 & 8.
> And place a $1 two-way hard-way if the point is 2,4,6,8 or 10. (hard ways are sucker bets, but it's my way to tip 'the crew')


Thanks for the craps lesson. I'll make sure to go to a gambling board and give advice about ridesharing


----------



## Uberdoggy

simpsonsverytall said:


> picked her up from some party.
> 
> She sat up front. OK... All lovey-dovey. Arm around her, and boom, took it from there
> 
> was honestly shocked. 1st pax I've ever even went beyond a hug with


Hi rapist in the making.

You do realize that if someone is incapacitated from drugs and/or alcohol, they can accuse you of rape? So, hope she doesn't sober up and cone after you and Uber.


----------



## Lionslover

Blackout 702 said:


> The jealousy and self-righteousness in this thread is hilarious. We have a duty of care? We aren't doctors and we aren't cops. Of course I do my utmost to deliver my riders safely to their destinations, but if one of them should wish to take it further once the ride is over, we're all adults.
> 
> You think bartenders don't go home with plenty of women? You sit and chat with a girl girl who, for all you know, specifically went out to have a couple of drinks and meet someone, and she meets you and she likes you so she does what adults do: she flirts, she hits on you, she makes it known that she interested and available. Congratulations my son, for today you are a man.
> 
> And the outraged dads (or SJWs who stand with the outraged dads), sorry but you are being a cliché. The angry dad who refuses to see his daughter as a human being or anything other than his little pet human. Once your daughter is of legal age, she can participate in whatever sexual shenanigans she wants, and if you had this condescending attitude the whole time she was growing up, no wonder she is now looking for a chance to finally have some fun.
> 
> Some of you really need to put on your big boy pants.


Yawn


----------



## Blackout 702

Lionslover said:


> Yawn


Lol. Great argument. Way to state your case, pops.


----------



## cenTiPede

According to the student safety law in California:
(1) An affirmative consent standard in the determination of whether consent was given by both parties to sexual activity. "Affirmative consent" means affirmative, conscious, and voluntary agreement to engage in sexual activity.
&
(B) The complainant was incapacitated due to the influence of drugs, alcohol, or medication, so that the complainant could not understand the fact, nature, or extent of the sexual activity.

The law leaves a wiggle area in between "conscious" and "incapacitated" for the courts to decide. But the consent must come in the form of a verbal "let's do it".

Now, according to the DMV

*Effects on Body* *Effects on Driving Condition*
.02 Mellow feeling, slight body warmth. Less inhibited.
.05 Noticeable relaxation. Less alert, less self-focused, coordination impairment begins.
.08 Definite impairment in coordination & judgment. Drunk driving limit, impaired coordination & judgment.
.10 Noisy, possible embarrassing behavior, mood swings. Reduction in reaction time.
.15 Impaired balance & movement, clearly drunk. Unable to drive.
.30 Many lose consciousness. 
.40 Most lose consciousness, some die. 
.50 Breathing stops, many die.

The DMV leaves a lot of drinks (4) in between "impaired" and "unconscious", but it states that a .15 is a clearly drunk person, which is 4 drinks for a 100lb girl.

So the question is: 
Is it against the law to have sex with a 100lb girl that had 4 drinks and jumped on top of you and said "lets' have sex!"?

If I was a judge, according to what I see above, that's not against the law. But if the case goes to court, the jury may think alternatively.

Then the second question comes:
Is it against the morals?
Thanks to our self determination, we will have up to 5 billion different answers. Including the ones from the jury.

Finally the last question:
Is it against Uber policy?
That thankfully is a clear cut answer.
"As a reminder, Uber has a no sex rule. That's no sexual conduct with drivers or fellow riders, no matter what."

So, if you want to have sex with a 100lb girl that had 4 drinks and jumped on top of you screaming for sex. Make sure you first finish the ride, turn your phone off, remove the stickers off your windows, and send me a copy of your dash cam video for backup asap!


----------



## Lionslover

Blackout 702 said:


> Lol. Great argument. Way to state your case, pops.


I'm not trying to state my case.this post is done in my mind.if you want to take advantage of a drunk woman for you're enjoyment then go for it pops.


----------



## Blackout 702

cenTiPede said:


> According to the student safety law in California:
> (1) An affirmative consent standard in the determination of whether consent was given by both parties to sexual activity. "Affirmative consent" means affirmative, conscious, and voluntary agreement to engage in sexual activity.
> &
> (B) The complainant was incapacitated due to the influence of drugs, alcohol, or medication, so that the complainant could not understand the fact, nature, or extent of the sexual activity.
> 
> The law leaves a wiggle area in between "conscious" and "incapacitated" for the courts to decide. But the consent must come in the form of a verbal "let's do it".
> 
> Now, according to the DMV
> 
> *Effects on Body* *Effects on Driving Condition*
> .02 Mellow feeling, slight body warmth. Less inhibited.
> .05 Noticeable relaxation. Less alert, less self-focused, coordination impairment begins.
> .08 Definite impairment in coordination & judgment. Drunk driving limit, impaired coordination & judgment.
> .10 Noisy, possible embarrassing behavior, mood swings. Reduction in reaction time.
> .15 Impaired balance & movement, clearly drunk. Unable to drive.
> .30 Many lose consciousness.
> .40 Most lose consciousness, some die.
> .50 Breathing stops, many die.
> 
> The DMV leaves a lot of drinks (4) in between "impaired" and "unconscious", but it states that a .15 is a clearly drunk person, which is 4 drinks for a 100lb girl.
> 
> So the question is:
> Is it against the law to have sex with a 100lb girl that had 4 drinks and jumped on top of you and said "lets' have sex!"?
> 
> If I was a judge, according to what I see above, that's not against the law. But if the case goes to court, the jury may think alternatively.
> 
> Then the second question comes:
> Is it against the morals?
> Thanks to our self determination, we will have up to 5 billion different answers. Including the ones from the jury.
> 
> Finally the last question:
> Is it against Uber policy?
> That thankfully is a clear cut answer.
> "As a reminder, Uber has a no sex rule. That's no sexual conduct with drivers or fellow riders, no matter what."
> 
> So, if you want to have sex with a 100lb girl that had 4 drinks and jumped on top of you screaming for sex. Make sure you first finish the ride, turn your phone off, remove the stickers off your windows, and send me a copy of your dash cam video for backup asap!


1. The The California Student Safety and Violence Prevention Act of 2000 prohibits discrimination and harassment on the basis of sexual orientation or gender identity in California public schools and in no way, shape, or form applies here.

2. The DMV is merely publishing medical data for the edification of the driving public.

3. Your questions.
a) "Is it against the law to have sex with a 100lb girl that had 4 drinks and jumped on top of you and said 'lets' have sex!'?" Nothing that you wrote has any impact on that question, so if you are basing the answer on the information that you provided, the answer is a clear "Have fun, you crazy kids."
b) "Is it against the morals?" The morals? Whose morals? The morals of the two adults who engaged in a mutually agreed upon activiity? Obviously not.
c) "Is it against Uber policy?" Clearly, yes. As are speeding, declining too many rider requests, and the constitutionally guaranteed right to self-protection. The follow up question is "How much do you care about every single policy of a part-time job that pays close to minimum wage?" That's up to you, and has nothing to do with the law. I sometimes exceed the speed limit, make the occasional illegal U-turn, and otherwise violate terms that I agreed to while working as a contractor for Uber. Rumor has it that they've done a shady thing or two in return. I can live with that.


----------



## Blackout 702

Lionslover said:


> I'm not trying to state my case.this post is done in my mind.if you want to take advantage of a drunk woman for you're enjoyment then go for it pops.


And yet you keep commenting. I guess that's your idea of being done with something. Please quote me where I said that I want to take advantage of a drunk woman. Putting words in someone else's mouth to defame them is the point that you lose all credibility. Notice how I actually quote someone before replying? That's the respectful and dignified way to carry on a conversation. But please, keep digging.


----------



## Lionslover

Blackout 702 said:


> And yet you keep commenting. I guess that's your idea of being done with something. Please quote me where I said that I want to take advantage of a drunk woman. Putting words in someone else's mouth to defame them is the point that you lose all credibility. Notice how I actually quote someone before replying? That's the respectful and dignified way to carry on a conversation. But please, keep digging.


lol I've read many of you're posts on this forum,and in my opinion nothing you ever say is respectful or dignified.


----------



## Blackout 702

Lionslover said:


> lol I've read many of you're posts on this forum,and in my opinion nothing you ever say is respectful or dignified.


(says the man who disrespectfully and with a distinct lack of dignity misquotes me for the purpose of defaming me)
Golly, then I guess I'm lucky that you were fininshed with this conversation with your last post.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

cenTiPede said:


> So the question is:
> Is it against the law to have sex with a 100lb girl that had 4 drinks and jumped on top of you and said "lets' have sex!"?


(4 drinks?, i have no idea...), but if a random 100lb girl jumps you, and If you happen to notice that she's obviously *too drunk to consent*, then you are legally obligated to turn her down.
Her jumping on you in the first place is technically sexual assault (by the girl!), but good luck w/ that...


----------



## Blackout 702

simpsonsverytall said:


> (4 drinks?, i have no idea...), but if a random 100lb girl jumps you, and If you happen to notice that she's obviously *too drunk to consent*, then you are legally obligated to turn her down.
> Her jumping on you in the first place is technically sexual assault (by the girl!), but good luck w/ that...


And where in the original post did we gain the now oft-repeated assumption that this was a 100-pound woman who had imbibed 4 drinks? I have news for everyone: the vast majority of American women weigh just the tiniest smidge more than 100 pounds.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

hey, 100lbs is cenTiPede 's fantasy, I like the big girls...


----------



## goon70056

Blackout 702 said:


> And where in the original post did we gain the now oft-repeated assumption that this was a 100-pound woman who had imbibed 4 drinks? I have news for everyone: the vast majority of American women weigh just the tiniest smidge more than 100 pounds.


Her big toe would have to spend a couple of hours in the sauna to make the 100 pound weight limit


----------



## UberBastid

Back in the day when I was young and good looking, I bar tended at a hot spot, where young people hang out, party, dance and drink.
One of the perks of the job was "pick of the litter". Seriously. I remember leaning on the bar once, and looked down the line of women sitting there and thinking, "Yup, been there. And there. And there. Might go back for more of that one. Wonder if that one will ..." Some truly beautiful women too. 
But, that was back in the day when sex was clean, and the air was dirty. Now its the other way around. 

Read an article once about some rock star, can't remember which one, but someone famous. When a groupie wanted to party with the band, (or more than one), they would take video of them, naked, and stating verbally that they were old enough, and willing to 'party'. If groupie didn't want to do that - they were shown the door.


----------



## Larry30040

<--- an incredulous look of disbelief.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

As a former company official who handled more than one case like this, I would advise against it. 

Yes, the dashboard camera will help, but it might not get you out of trouble. If nothing else, Uber can de-activate you for no reason, it will do so just to rid itself of the problem. The Board kicked out more than one driver from my company who was involved in something like this, even though the driver was exonerated by the police. The contract that my company gave to drivers allowed it to kick out someone without giving a reason.

While one poster has correctly pointed out that the odds are against the woman's complaining, it does happen and when it does, bend over, driver. Even if the police do subsequently clear the driver, the damage is done. It just is not worth the potential trouble. Consider this: there have been people who won huge POWERBALL prizes who never had bought ticket and bought this one Quikpik on a curious impulse. The difference is that if you win Original Poster's lottery, you LOSE.

If do this you must, the best way to do it is to give the woman your telephone number and let her call you. You can save the number or text/answering machine message, if you get one. The number alone, called the next day should be enough, though. In the Original Poster's case, this would, of course, not apply, as the alcohol was the aphrodisiac. If they had exchanged telephone numbers, odds are that she would have awoken the next day, saw the number and wondered to whom it belonged. She might have called out of curiosity, she might not have done so. Better that she would not, as then the driver would not have had an opportunity to make remarks that she might have considered inappropriate, as she would now be either hung-over or sober.


----------



## Tedgey

Blackout 702 said:


> Is it against Uber policy?


Clearly, yes. As are speeding, declining too many rider requests, and the constitutionally guaranteed right to self-protection. *Also, pre-screening pax and cherry picking rides. 
*
FTFY


----------



## Blackout 702

Tedgey said:


> Clearly, yes. As are speeding, declining too many rider requests, and the constitutionally guaranteed right to self-protection. *Also, pre-screening pax and cherry picking rides.
> *
> FTFY


Completely agree. My point being that I don't care. Uber clearly does not stick to every tiny point of their word unless it benefits them, which in turn invites drivers to do the same. Welcome to the world.


----------



## Tedgey

Blackout 702 said:


> Completely agree. My point being that I don't care. Uber clearly does not stick to every tiny point of their word unless it benefits them, which in turn invites drivers to do the same. Welcome to the world.


And it makes total sense to involve pax in your dispute with Uber because that can only serve to clarify things.
#I'mGoodWithRippingOffMyColleaguesSoLongAsI'mDoingItInSuchAWayThatItSaysFUToFuber


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Tedgey said:


> And it makes total sense to involve pax in your dispute with Uber because that can only serve to clarify things.
> #I'mGoodWithRippingOffMyColleaguesSoLongAsI'mDoingItInSuchAWayThatItSaysFUToFuber


Very duckly put!


----------



## Tedgey

ChortlingCrison said:


> Very duckly put!


Try that hashtag out Crison, however you try out hashtags. And no I don't have a clue even what it means much less how I would ever use a hashtag though I have to admit, it was always fun hearing the great Vin Scully saying hashtag because I'm certain he knew even less about what it means than I do.

Crison humblebrags
Crison hashtags...

#WhatTheHellIsAHashtagCrison?!?


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Tedgey said:


> Try that hashtag out Crison, however you try out hashtags. And no I don't have a clue even what it means much less how I would ever use a hashtag though I have to admit, it was always fun hearing the great Vin Scully saying hashtag because I'm certain he knew even less about what it means than I do.
> 
> Crison humblebrags
> Crison hashtags...
> 
> #WhatTheHellIsAHashtagCrison?!?


I know what "hash" and "tag" mean. But hashtag? That's a new one. Is that like some vitamins that ducks take on a daily basis?


----------



## lesh11

"hashtag" - What is known to us old timers as a pound sign.


----------



## Uberselectmafiakiller

Tedgey said:


> Clearly, yes. As are speeding, declining too many rider requests, and the constitutionally guaranteed right to self-protection. *Also, pre-screening pax and cherry picking rides.
> *
> FTFY


I banged every girl that rides with me regardless of whether they want to or not end of story. This thread is stupid


----------



## Mean_Judge

Lionslover said:


> Lol coming from a guy that has Purim as his picture.hahaha yea please take advice from him.its always the guys that have no picture of them self that talk crap.must be just a coincidence.


Lol ! Coming from the jealous guy with the chubby cheeks and somebody who looked like he is in middle 40 , but wearing a cap backwards , like a teen, I am sure, you still play x-box and watch porn. And off course, you are mad, because something like this, will never happen to you. If i were a girl, I would n`t kiss your chubby face even after a gallon of tequila.


----------



## Lionslover

Mean_Judge said:


> Lol ! Coming from the jealous guy with the chubby cheeks and somebody who looked like he is in middle 40 , but wearing a cap backwards , like a teen, I am sure, you still play x-box and watch porn. And off course, you are mad, because something like this, will never happen to you. If i were a girl, I would n`t kiss your chubby face even after a gallon of tequila.


lol I don't play video games or watch porn but if you want to kiss me I have to see what you look like first.we could walk around Russia holding hands.i love how you are flirting with me,it makes me feel young again.


----------



## jp300h

Mean_Judge said:


> , I am sure, you still play x-box and watch porn.


Wait...what's wrong with watching porn?


----------



## Mean_Judge

jp300h said:


> Wait...what's wrong with watching porn?


That was a good one !


----------



## Fishchris

Alright unlike most of the guys here I would say Uber doesn't pay you like a professional so no need to worry about conducting yourself like one. On that account f*** Uber.

Also as far as losing your job that's not such a huge loss either

On the other hand I do agree with the guys who have warned that you might hook up with a total wacko that later says you raped her and then you are really screwed.

Anyway I have had a handful of women try to come on to me during my Uber driving..... but none of them have even come close to the awesome little girlfriend I have at home waiting for me. And for her I don't even need a condom  lol


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

Sorry, I only provide sex for rides with surges of 5X or more. For 4X I will expose myself and make lewd comments. Anything less than that, they just get transportation.

Seriously, you are looking for a jail sentence and lifetime registration as a sex offender by screwing around while driving.


----------



## MUGATS

UberBastid said:


> Only a Las Vegas cabbie would consider a bet an 'investment'.
> 
> The odds of rolling a seven on a craps table is about 17%, or 17 times out of a hundred.
> Have you ever bet $20 on that? How did it work out - long term?
> It is MUCH better odds than one in ten thousand.
> 
> I like to bet the pass line, with odds that depend on the point.
> Then I bet the come and take odds on those.
> I will sometimes place a small bet on 6 & 8.
> And place a $1 two-way hard-way if the point is 2,4,6,8 or 10. (hard ways are sucker bets, but it's my way to tip 'the crew')


I've never made the point when it was two..... I wonder why


----------



## mrpjfresh

Blackcab said:


> Wonder if he kept the meter running. No big deal, probably only cost he an extra 22 cents


LOL. You really need more likes for this post. The best 2-3 minutes of her life, eh?

As for me, I learned my lesson and thankfully, not the hard way. Had a super cute girl over the summer, looked like a cross between Jamie Chung and a young Tila Tequila. Sat up front next to me, her friends in the back, all happy and drunk after last call. She was definitely a little firecracker and was the "wild" one of the bunch. She even had both her nipples pierced (ask me how I know this...) and was extremely forward, lots of touching (edit: her of me) and flirting. They invited me to come hang out, but I declined, so she gave me her number instead. " Promise me you'll text!!" I texted it a day or two later and... well, I posted the screenshot from the text exchange below, which speaks for itself.

I do not begrudge the folks who do hook up (obviously not with the incapacitated) but it is not really for me. The girl would have to be _*so *_worth losing my job over that I could fondly reminisce about it if I am lucky enough make it to the nursing home. If they are interested and sober enough, they can get in contact with me at a later date. Plus, they always want me to come inside "for some water" when the surge is peaking... as if. I've had plenty of bachelorettes or girl weekend getaways that "fall in love"; they want me to be their driver for their entire weekend, so I give them my card only to never hear from them again.  It was also shocking to me, at first, the sheer amount of attached or married girls that are attention starved and in desperate need of a good romp or some "strange", heh. I suppose that way of thinking about women was very naive and somewhat misogynistic as well.

Even though the odds are long, I'm not willing to jeopardize this gig for some fun with these capricious gals. We get paid to take people home safe and corny as it is, I take that seriously. My only advice if you do hookup, report the "bad" rider behavior (not the sex obv) first to Uber as they seem to care more about who reports first...


----------



## Blackcab

mrpjfresh said:


> LOL. You really need more likes for this post. The best 2-3 minutes of her life, eh?
> 
> As for me, I learned my lesson and thankfully, not the hard way. Had a super cute girl over the summer, looked like a cross between Jamie Chung and a young Tila Tequila. Sat up front next to me, her friends in the back, all happy and drunk after last call. She was definitely a little firecracker and was the "wild" one of the bunch. She even had both her nipples pierced (ask me how I know this...) and was extremely forward, lots of touching (edit: her of me) and flirting. They invited me to come hang out, but I declined, so she gave me her number instead. " Promise me you'll text!!" I texted it a day or two later and... well, I posted the screenshot from the text exchange below, which speaks for itself.
> 
> I do not begrudge the folks who do hook up (obviously not with the incapacitated) but it is not really for me. The girl would have to be _*so *_worth losing my job over that I could fondly reminisce about it if I am lucky enough make it to the nursing home. If they are interested and sober enough, they can get in contact with me at a later date. Plus, they always want me to come inside "for some water" when the surge is peaking... as if. I've had plenty of bachelorettes or girl weekend getaways that "fall in love"; they want me to be their driver for their entire weekend, so I give them my card only to never hear from them again.  It was also shocking to me, at first, the sheer amount of attached or married girls that are attention starved and in desperate need of a good romp or some "strange", heh. I suppose that way of thinking about women was very naive and somewhat misogynistic as well.
> 
> Even though the odds are long, I'm not willing to jeopardize this gig for some fun with these capricious gals. We get paid to take people home safe and corny as it is, I take that seriously. My only advice if you do hookup, report the "bad" rider behavior (not the sex obv) first to Uber as they seem to care more about who reports first...
> 
> View attachment 94144


Can be very awkward dealing withe those types. I am married and have and make that known to aggressive female riders. Doesn't seem to deter them. If they ask for my card I tell them I'm all out. Have had women in the front seat flirting with me while husband is in the back. Been invited to party with them a few times., not kidding. Have never been tempted. Must be quite a visual waking up next to your uber driver walking him too his 2006 corolla


----------



## jp300h

Blackcab said:


> Can be very awkward dealing withe those types. I am married and have and make that known to aggressive female riders. Doesn't seem to deter them. If they ask for my card I tell them I'm all out. Have had women in the front seat flirting with me while husband is in the back. Been invited to party with them a few times., not kidding. Have never been tempted. Must be quite a visual waking up next to your uber driver walking him too his 2006 corolla


Same here. I've been hit on by Bachelorettes and couples...no go for me. Not even remotely worth the consequences.


----------



## Blackcab

jp300h said:


> Same here. I've been hit on by Bachelorettes and couples...no go for me. Not even remotely worth the consequences.


You do this long enough you see everything. Have women offer to flash instead of a tip.


----------



## jp300h

Blackcab said:


> You do this long enough you see everything. Have women offer to flash instead of a tip.


Been there, done that. did not buy the t-shirt


----------



## Abraxas79

NASCAR1991 said:


> The key is to file sexual harrasment first.
> Courts are bias and will believe who ever snitched first.
> Everytime i smack my pax, i report them first. Even though i started. Win all the time.
> Its 12 year old playing you it at 40


Or better yet, not engage in the activity ? You need not even be rude about it. You can give them your number (Phony number if you wish) with instructions to call you off hours. 99.9% of the time will never hear from them again and the .01% you can ignore.


----------



## Abraxas79

Retired Senior said:


> Back in the 1980s, when I was still gainfully employed and handsome, I used to attend weekly get togethers at The Westport Ct Singles Group. There were a lot of attractive, educated women who owned houses and nice cars but had no money... their spouses had divorced them and moved on. This produced some complicated feelings and desires.... Those group meetings seemed like a minefield to me. At one meeting I handed out copies of a consensual sex contract that I had written out the night before... it was an attempt to avoid any misunderstandings or legal bullshit the day after.
> 
> No one took it seriously. Some people laughed. Others said things like a contract such as that one took the romance and spontaneity out of relationships. A few thought that I was very strange (many still do! ) But threads like this one clearly illustrate the need for some sort legally acceptable protection for both parties. Perhaps some-one can devise a smart phone app that could be used to create a legal video document in which both parties state that they are legal adults entering into a casual relationship that will include forms of intoxication and may lead to consensual sex.
> 
> I don't need such a thing anymore... that ship has sailed!


These days you may need a sworn deposition !


----------



## Abraxas79

UberBastid said:


> Back in the day when I was young and good looking, I bar tended at a hot spot, where young people hang out, party, dance and drink.
> One of the perks of the job was "pick of the litter". Seriously. I remember leaning on the bar once, and looked down the line of women sitting there and thinking, "Yup, been there. And there. And there. Might go back for more of that one. Wonder if that one will ..." Some truly beautiful women too.
> But, that was back in the day when sex was clean, and the air was dirty. Now its the other way around.
> 
> Read an article once about some rock star, can't remember which one, but someone famous. When a groupie wanted to party with the band, (or more than one), they would take video of them, naked, and stating verbally that they were old enough, and willing to 'party'. If groupie didn't want to do that - they were shown the door.


Not to mention what you thought was a girl, may not be.


----------



## UberBastid

Abraxas79 said:


> Not to mention what you thought was a girl, may not be.


LoL
No, I would check VERY closely. 
And, even when I was young, I could tell the difference.


----------



## Jermin8r89

TheWanderer said:


> He said she was drunk. Having sex with a drunk person is considered rape.


Judgeing by this forum it doeant need to be sexually as i think anyone who gets in relationship with uber gets raped by the system


----------



## Elmo Burrito

Your a dip $hit!


----------



## RaleighUber

simpsonsverytall said:


> Welcome to 2017.
> Somehow in this world that we live in, a girl who has been drinking alcohol is suddenly =equal to= 'blackout-drunk'


If a female on a college campus regrets sex in the AM, it is often called "rape." Some college campuses recommend both "parties" sign a form acknowledging consent! Glad I'm not single.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

For a thread that wasn't 'featured' , this thread ran good numbers. (225replies/7665views)

also did the https://uberpeople.net/threads/refused-to-drive-police-officer-because-he-had-a-gun.131289/ thread (262replies /7314views) (_although that thread had the benefit of being featured_)

uberpeople.net sent me a nice message prior to the two threads, and whether it was a fake generated message, or a sincere message, I spent 5 minutes and tried to generate some traffic to repay the gesture, thus resulting in the 2 threads above...


----------



## guitarofozz

simpsonsverytall said:


> picked her up from some party.
> 
> She sat up front. OK... All lovey-dovey. Arm around her, and boom, took it from there
> 
> was honestly shocked. 1st pax I've ever even went beyond a hug with


Just think. If she hooks up with random uber drivers, how clean can she be.


----------



## guitarofozz

RaleighUber said:


> If a female on a college campus regrets sex in the AM, it is often called "rape." Some college campuses recommend both "parties" sign a form acknowledging consent! Glad I'm not single.


Hate the double standard. I was raped as a guy and I stopped telling anyone after I'd get high fives and "good shit bro" responses.


----------



## Abraxas79

guitarofozz said:


> Hate the double standard. I was raped as a guy and I stopped telling anyone after I'd get high fives and "good shit bro" responses.


So true. If a drunk girl has hands on you as you are trying to drive and you tell them to stop, they laugh and do not stop. This is not uncommon at all. Now can you imagine if you called the police and tried to report it ? You will be laughed out of the station. Reverse the roles and I guarantee you that you would be charged with sexual assault.


----------



## JBev

A girl can't have fun anymore with all you manginas. :-(


----------



## anteetr

JBev said:


> A girl can't have fun anymore with all you manginas. :-(


They're the male equivalent of blue haired fatties with short hair and body murals.


----------



## UberBastid

Red Leader said:


> Some of the guys on here are more chick than the women on here.


It is called the "pussification of the American male." We can't act like males any more, it's illegal. You can't tell a pretty girl that she's a pretty girl. That is harassment. You can't open a door for a lady, or give up a seat to a lady, that is sexist. Go hunting with your buddies? *gasp*

This is real common in California. You know that Red. You live in the People's Republic of San Francisco where minorities include: women, black people, brown people, red people, yellow people, homeless, mentally ill, drug addicts, homosexuals (LGBT), muslims, and jews. You can't say anything about a member of these groups, no matter what, or you are a racist. And THAT tag in that city is worse than 'murderer'.
Whats left is supposed to be the bad guys. White, male, hetrosexual, and employed.


----------



## PepeLePiu

PTUber said:


> Why in the world would this be considered rape?


Most States now have laws regarding SWI (Sex While Intoxicated) where consent can not be given if one of the parties is incapacitated by drugs or alcohol, the definition of incapacitated is different in each Jurisdiction, but if it applies is considered rape.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes

Just would like to say thank you for getting mom home safely
(More like drove it home)
But yeah, I hooked up with a mature service dog awhile back
5 ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes

UberBastid said:


> It is called the "pussification of the American male." We can't act like males any more, it's illegal. You can't tell a pretty girl that she's a pretty girl. That is harassment. You can't open a door for a lady, or give up a seat to a lady, that is sexist. Go hunting with your buddies? *gasp*
> 
> This is real common in California. You know that Red. You live in the People's Republic of San Francisco where minorities include: women, black people, brown people, red people, yellow people, homeless, mentally ill, drug addicts, homosexuals (LGBT), muslims, and jews. You can't say anything about a member of these groups, no matter what, or you are a racist. And THAT tag in that city is worse than 'murderer'.
> Whats left is supposed to be the bad guys. White, male, hetrosexual, and employed.


Well ain't you the macho man , or more to the point of blantantly insecure and swimming in the shallow end of the gene pool without a floatie. Dude read your post and ask if your still impressed with yourself?


----------



## UberBastid

KingTravisHasNoClothes said:


> Well ain't you the macho man , or more to the point of blantantly insecure and swimming in the shallow end of the gene pool without a floatie. Dude read your post and ask if your still impressed with yourself?


Instead of calling names, refute it. 
How long have YOU lived in San Francisco?


----------



## Lionslover

JBev said:


> A girl can't have fun anymore with all you manginas. :-(


Piss off


----------



## UberBastid

Holey Moley


----------



## JoeyA

uberdriverfornow said:


> I would make sure to have the trip completed and certainly wouldn't go further than asking for a number.


Respectable. Gentleman. I agree.


----------



## osii

The reason I don't **** my pax is because I can't **** anyone who would **** an Uber driver.


----------



## hanging in there

osii said:


> The reason I don't &%[email protected]!* my pax is because I can't &%[email protected]!* anyone who would &%[email protected]!* an Uber driver.


I guess that's kind of like the saying that kind of goes "I wouldn't want to join any club that would allow someone like me as a member".

I suppose Uber should add a third rate to their fare structure: ie. $1.00/mile, $.12/minute wait time, $.50/minute "sexy time". Just press the phallic button symbol on the app screen to switch the time designations to start and stop. More of a possibility than a tip button will ever be, right?

But back to reality, yes, at least here in California, sex with a drunk chick is rape because she is incapable of legally giving consent.


----------



## Matt's your driver

I picked up a male a few weeks ago, and he turned out to be homosexual; he asked me repeatedly if he could give me head! He explained why guys do it better! Yeah, I was not interested!
I declined.
I ignored speed limits to get him out of my car ASAP!
Lol!


----------



## UberBastid

hanging in there said:


> I guess that's kind of like the saying that kind of goes "I wouldn't want to join any club that would allow someone like me as a member".
> 
> I suppose Uber should add a third rate to their fare structure: ie. $1.00/mile, $.12/minute wait time, $.50/minute "sexy time". Just press the phallic button symbol on the app screen to switch the time designations to start and stop. More of a possibility than a tip button will ever be, right?
> 
> But back to reality, yes, at least here in California, sex with a drunk chick is rape because she is incapable of legally giving consent.


Unless it is homosexual sex. THAT can never be illegal, and is actually encouraged and taught in public schools. They are in the process of changing all the bathrooms in public schools over to unisex.


----------



## BoboBig

uberdriverfornow said:


> If I was going to pick up on a woman I would make sure to have the trip completed and certainly wouldn't go further than asking for a number.


So is it ok to talk or date on a later date after you get the number from let's say a sober chick?

Thanks.



NASCAR1991 said:


> You doing it wrong hot dog.
> 
> If you want to date or see your pax again
> Get their number and hang out next day, or when you not driving.


Is this ok in your opinion?


----------



## TheWanderer

BoboBig said:


> So is it ok to talk or date on a later date after you get the number from let's say a sober chick?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Is this ok in your opinion?


You could probably loophole this. End the ride, turn off the app, then ask for their number. You are offline so you are not on the job. If they report you and uber intervenes, you say to them, I ended the ride and turned off the app, what I do on my personal time cannot be a means of termination or warning unless it was illegal.


----------



## BoboBig

TheWanderer said:


> You could probably loophole this. End the ride, turn off the app, then ask for their number. You are offline so you are not on the job. If they report you and uber intervenes, you say to them, I ended the ride and turned off the app, what I do on my personal time cannot be a means of termination or warning unless it was illegal.


Ok thanks anyone else wanna give me the green light...I texted the female afterwards ad she responded with exclamations and I think wants to talk etc, and has no problem with it...thanks guys


----------



## bmore4now

Sounds pretty desperate. Only can get laid by drunk pax..pretty sad!!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow

BoboBig said:


> Ok thanks anyone else wanna give me the green light...I texted the female afterwards ad she responded with exclamations and I think wants to talk etc, and has no problem with it...thanks guys


Politely asking for a number after the ride has ended and there has been no blocking whatsoever from the woman during the ride that would lead you to believe in any way, shape, or form that she does NOT want you to ask for her number would probably be fine. But, here, you definitely want to error on the side of caution.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

TheWanderer said:


> You could probably loophole this. End the ride, turn off the app, then ask for their number. You are offline so you are not on the job. If they report you and uber intervenes, you say to them, I ended the ride and turned off the app, what I do on my personal time cannot be a means of termination or warning unless it was illegal.


The problem with that is that there is a physical connexion to Uber, still. The customer is still in the car, you are in front of the address to which Uber told you to drive.

Now, if you give the customer your telephone number, she accepts it, gets out, you drive away, she contacts you again, that is a _*hoss uvva' diff'rint cullah*_. Do be sure to save at least one "incriminating" text message as well as the records of the calls. Do keep in mind, as well, that Uber does not have to have a reason to de-activate you. Still, as long as the customer does not complain, nothing is going to happen, anyhow.


----------



## TheWanderer

Another Uber Driver said:


> The problem with that is that there is a physical connexion to Uber, still. The customer is still in the car, you are in front of the address to which Uber told you to drive.
> 
> Now, if you give the customer your telephone number, she accepts it, gets out, you drive away, she contacts you again, that is a _*hoss uvva' diff'rint cullah*_. Do be sure to save at least one "incriminating" text message as well as the records of the calls. Do keep in mind, as well, that Uber does not have to have a reason to de-activate you. Still, as long as the customer does not complain, nothing is going to happen, anyhow.


They do have to have a reason to deactivate, which is one of the reasons that lawsuit happened in the first place. They can't deactivate you for no reason. It is similar to, if me as a driver had a 4.1 rating, but no one ever flagged or commented on me, they might not be able to deactivate you. That scenario is nearly impossible to see. 
As for deactivation, they could use prior incidentences as means of deactivation. They could easily bring up that you had multiple flags on your account and not include the hypothetical post about ending the ride and asking for her number.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

TheWanderer said:


> They do have to have a reason to deactivate, which is one of the reasons that lawsuit happened in the first place. They can't deactivate you for no reason.


Re-read your contract and Terms of Service.


----------



## JimKE

TheWanderer said:


> They can't deactivate you for no reason.


Of course they can. Either party can terminate the association at any time for good reason, bad reason, or no reason at all.

Uber can terminate us at any time with no explanation at all, much less any sound cause. And we can do the same.


----------



## TheWanderer

JimKE said:


> Of course they can. Either party can terminate the association at any time for good reason, bad reason, or no reason at all.
> 
> Uber can terminate us at any time with no explanation at all, much less any sound cause. And we can do the same.


They used to but the settlement last year prevents that. I am an example of that. I would still be deactivated if they could.


----------



## Taznum8

**** the haters, good for you, if she consented then its all good, nothing better than getting laid on the job


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Taznum8 said:


> nothing better than getting laid on the job


Oh yes there is. Getting paid for getting laid on the job.


----------



## anteetr

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Oh yes there is. Getting paid for getting laid on the job.


Perhaps you should get into prostituting yourself instead of your car?


----------



## SEAL Team 5

anteetr said:


> Perhaps you should get into prostituting yourself instead of your car?


I'm poor enough pimping out my ride.


----------



## Joe551

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Oh yes there is. Getting paid for getting laid on the job.


 Do end the trip before you get laid ? or leave it running for the big surge thats about to happen lmao


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Joe551 said:


> Do end the trip before you get laid ? or leave it running for the big surge thats about to happen lmao


Awesome!!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow

TheWanderer said:


> They used to but the settlement last year prevents that. I am an example of that. I would still be deactivated if they could.


The settlement you refer to was luckily rejected by the judge, for not settling the underlying reason for the lawsuit(whether or not we are independent contractors or employees), as well as for the amount being about 1/10th of the potential award amount(100m vs 1b). We are still awaiting either trial or another settlement.


----------

